# DRUDGE dropping Oct Surprise bomb on Obama right now!!!



## skookerasbil (Oct 2, 2012)

Ummm..........not good news for Mr Obama

Right now on DRUDGE front and center..................

*TONIGHT: OBAMA'S OTHER RACE SPEECH*

OBAMA DECLARES HOW POOR PEOPLE: 'Need help with basic skills, how to shop, how to show up for work on time, how to wear the right clothes, how to act appropriately in an office'... Developing... 

DAILY CALLER: 'For nearly 40 minutes, using an accent he never adopts in public, Obama describes a racist, zero-sum society, in which the white majority profits by exploiting black America'... Developing tonight... 

THE ACCENT... THE ANGER... THE ACCUSATIONS... THE SERMON...
FOXNEWS 9 PM ET...
2007: 'We don't need to build more highways out in the suburbs. We should be investing in minority-owned businesses, in our neighborhoods'... 









Wonder if this might strip away a few white votes???




DRUDGE REPORT 2012®


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh hell yeah, Drudge is the go to investigative reporter.  Almost as relevant as Breitbart or Rush.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 2, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> Ummm..........not good news for Mr Obama
> 
> Right now on DRUDGE front and center..................
> 
> ...



Does he feel he has to lock up the ghetto vote?  What's the deal?  That's hardly presidential of him.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2012)

wholly shit.

this is it.

now obongo will delcare marshall lwa.



grab you'R guns.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 2, 2012)

Jackson said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm..........not good news for Mr Obama
> ...



LOL, did you see the date of the alleged speech?


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2012)

What's up with this? It's really kick ass headlines I'm seeing.

* THE ACCENT... THE ANGER... THE ACCUSATIONS... THE SERMON...
FOXNEWS 9 PM ET...
2007: 'We don't need to build more highways out in the suburbs. We should be investing in minority-owned businesses, in our neighborhoods'... *

If this is true....YOWZAH!


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Oct 2, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> *DRUDGE dropping Oct Surprise bomb on Obama right now!!!*



What.....*Drudge* is (finally).....



> .....*"coming-out"*???



No biggie. *Obama* doesn't "go, that way".

​


> "Drudge has never been said to particularly relish his homosexuality or embrace it; in fact his gay romantic/sexual side has been described (when alleged) as conflicted and awkward.
> 
> Drudge denied he was gay to the Miami New Times in 2001, even as he launched into a disquisition on (as the New Times put it) "the reigning DJ king of gay circuit parties" and summarized his nightlife thusly: "I go to straight bars, I go to gay bars." That clears that right up."
> 
> ...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2012)

It's an old video, from 2007.

Transcripts and videos have been available for 5 years now.

But keep the faith guys, keep the faith. Just because every other "race" video promoted by Drudge hasn't really worked out so well for you guys, I bet this one will!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2012)

and i thought the primary was a hoot.


this is even better.



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## courseofhistory (Oct 2, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Oh hell yeah, Drudge is the go to investigative reporter.  Almost as relevant as Breitbart or Rush.



If it's the one I'm hearing about, it was before he was president.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 2, 2012)

I sooooo look forward to the FEMA camps, when I can talk in a phony black accent while lording it up over the Republicans on toilet duty.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2012)

Obama and Poverty - The Daily Dish - The Atlantic

There's the transcript. Feel free to attempt "outrage" over anything in it...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 2, 2012)

Well.........one thing is for sure.........hes going to pick up that handful of black voters who might have been undecided!!!


Ghetto is gay............


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Obama and Poverty - The Daily Dish - The Atlantic
> 
> There's the transcript. Feel free to attempt "outrage" over anything in it...




that report is skewed to hide obongos birf certificate.


----------



## hjmick (Oct 2, 2012)

So the big October surprise is that Obama is just another pandering politician?



Color me shocked...


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2012)

All the libs who said that an incident from Romney's teenage years mattered immensely and were crucial to the campaign are now ranting that "2007" is freaking old.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> All the libs who said that an incident from Romney's teenage years mattered immensely and were crucial to the campaign are now ranting that "2007" is freaking old.



Who are these "libs" that you're talking about?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 2, 2012)

This also levels the playing field politically with the center in relation to the whole bogus Bain thing for Romney.


And lets face it...........waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back in the summer of 2009, who doesnt remember this?









This guy has been a racist all his life...........its just taken awhile for the public to actually take a peek behind the curtain.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > All the libs who said that an incident from Romney's teenage years mattered immensely and were crucial to the campaign are now ranting that "2007" is freaking old.
> ...



they are in alberta


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2012)

This is a nice tidbit. I guess this will get him the black vote after all. Hehehehe. Wasn't he just saying the other day that he was President of "all the people".


* DAILY CALLER: 'For nearly 40 minutes, using an accent he never adopts in public, Obama describes a racist, zero-sum society, in which the white majority profits by exploiting black America'... Developing tonight... *


----------



## Plasmaball (Oct 2, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > All the libs who said that an incident from Romney's teenage years mattered immensely and were crucial to the campaign are now ranting that "2007" is freaking old.
> ...



drunk spirits


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 2, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> Ummm..........not good news for Mr Obama
> 
> Right now on DRUDGE front and center..................
> 
> ...



I had to help a couple Obama voters today at McDonald's when their computer went down and they had to give me change for a 20.  They finally used their cell phone calculator and I was on my way.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds like he's mad, full of hate, envy, and bitter.


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 2, 2012)

Man, guess I should pull my Obama/Biden 2012 signs from the yard now....


----------



## The Irish Ram (Oct 2, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Why?  Has his arrogance diminished since then?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 2, 2012)

xsited1 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm..........not good news for Mr Obama
> ...





Laugh............ my........... balls............ off...............


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > All the libs who said that an incident from Romney's teenage years mattered immensely and were crucial to the campaign are now ranting that "2007" is freaking old.
> ...



rdean had the longest running one about "the haircut" bully must be anti gay teen thread.

Many posts by libs expressing that Romney's actions as a teenager most definitely defined him as a man and a candidate for a presidential election in 2012.

How on earth did you miss that epic "Romney is a poo poo head and a bully and a homophope" thread?

That was a classic.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Oct 2, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


I don't think that's gonna help you......









.....at all.


​


----------



## courseofhistory (Oct 2, 2012)

His speech only reinforces what some people think about republicans disenfranchising blacks and if the repulicans criticize it too much many will take it as criticism of them (blacks) and even others will likely take offense similar to the 47% speech of Romeny's.  I think it might backfire on repubs.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I've seen those threads. 

I'm more curious as to which of _those_ posters have posted in this thread about 2007 being too long ago.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 2, 2012)

Mr. Shaman said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



Shaman, you look different now.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 2, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> What's up with this? It's really kick ass headlines I'm seeing.
> 
> * THE ACCENT... THE ANGER... THE ACCUSATIONS... THE SERMON...
> FOXNEWS 9 PM ET...
> ...



LOL, this will have 0 effect in the long run.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 2, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> It's an old video, from 2007.
> 
> Transcripts and videos have been available for 5 years now.
> 
> But keep the faith guys, keep the faith. Just because every other "race" video promoted by Drudge hasn't really worked out so well for you guys, I bet this one will!



For a bunch of folks who claim that they want to "keep race out of it", they sure do always seem to get to that exact subject. E.W. Jackson is another prime example of that hypocrisy, he stated that same "keep race out of it" crap and then went on to use that as his narrative then and now.


----------



## Clementine (Oct 2, 2012)

I see some are attacking the messenger again, but Obama's own words should be held up to the light of day.   

While Fox and others constantly get bashed for reporting things, I never see any of the liberal media engage in investigative reporting unless it's to expose some poor citizen for committing the crime of asking Obama a question and eliciting an honest answer or an opponent of Obama's.   Then they have this amazing ability to dig up everything from the person's childhood till present. 

They have not asked any tough questions of this administration and never will.   If people prefer the kid gloves approach to covering the president's actions, then they better stick with Rachel Madcow and other liberal suck-ups.   I don't think they could handle the truth anyway.

If you listen closely to many things that Obama and Michelle have both said, they are racist toward whites.     We know how they feel about our flag and how Michelle was only proud of this country when her husband managed to get elected and vowed to change us.   We know that Barry came back from his overseas college adventure and wanted to go back to being Barack with a more anti-American attitude.    We know his good friend, Ayers, was anti-American and the preacher he listened to for 20 years isn't exactly singing God Bless America.

So, this is no surprise that he would take playing the race card to a new level.   It's not enough to convince people that the are owed something simply for being a minority, he wants them angry.

This is shameless and, as the leader of our country, he should be focused on bringing people together, not separating them so he can pit each group against the others in a seedy attempt to ensure his power.   I cannot ever trust him after so many lies.   All presidents should be put in the hot seat because they work for us and they've no right to lie.   That goes for all of them, but this one has gotten away with more than any others before him.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2012)

You right wingers are so fucking desperate.

Let me explain something to you guys.  When Obama talks about "helping people" to develop the skills they need to have a better life, it's a "good thing".

When Romney says he doesn't care about 47% of America, it's a "bad" thing.

I know you have no idea what I'm talking about.  But what do you expect from people who cheered when Rick Santorum called you "stupid".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfxVR78Pp48]Rick Santorum: We Will Never Have the Smart People On Our Side - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 2, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > It's an old video, from 2007.
> ...



O is the one who said this.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I'm monitoring 5 boards right now. It's a generic statement from the threads I'm following. 

Full scale meltdowns happening across the net at the moment. It's full throttle....

"The video is old. It won't make a difference" posts are all over the place.

ETA: the whole Romney was a homophobic bully drive that the left was pushing on this board was repeated many times over on many boards.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Oh hell yeah, Drudge is the go to investigative reporter.  Almost as relevant as Breitbart or Rush.



So even if it's in Obama's Own Voice, it's not credible because of the source. 

Gotcha.

lol


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2012)

so, how did it work out, the surprise?


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 2, 2012)

The Irish Ram said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Why? Because was in 2007 and this show that the republicans and their propaganda machine (limbaugh/hannity/drudge/morris, et al) are absolutely desperate to take something and try to blow it up to stir up people's angst. This would have possibly worked better in 2008 but not so much now.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 2, 2012)

rdean said:


> You right wingers are so fucking desperate.
> 
> Let me explain something to you guys.  When Obama talks about "helping people" to develop the skills they need to have a better life, it's a "good thing".
> 
> ...



So damn true!


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 2, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



E.W. said it and E.W. does it. So do plenty of other republicans and democrats.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Keeps the fire in the belly of the base. Makes sense.

The Dems use Romney's garbage man to stir their base. The Republicans just have to have Obama in his own words to stir the conservative base. 

I love politics.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2012)

did the bomb like totally detonate and stuff.

was it heard in winnipeg?


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. The Dems trot out a story from Romney's teenage years trying to establish that the Presidential candidate in the year 2012 was a homophobic bully.

But a "racist rant" (according to the Daily Caller) from Obama in 2007 that no one has seen before doesn't matter a lick.

Gottcha!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

As long as Blacks aren't willing to help themselves....Who really is to blame?


Hey black man...How about building a business and teaching your children right and wrong. O'nooo's that's racist. Why do you demand free shit?

I look at the black world and I fear for the future. This isn't a mindset that's good for America.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 2, 2012)

Huge cover up in Libya, fast and furious, World on fire, Economy in the tank, and this is going to be the October surprise?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Huge cover up in Libya, fast and furious, World on fire, Economy in the tank, and this is going to be the October surprise?



This is how the majority of the black community feels. They want free shit and to blame whitey for everything. 

Maybe you need to push your own children to better themselves. Maybe one day they can grow up and build a goddamn business. 

Blame.
Blame.
Blame.

How the fuck do we do what Obama is talking about? It isn't my job to get trayvon off his ass in push him to work.


----------



## clevergirl (Oct 2, 2012)

If only we'd had this the first time around

VIDEO: Obama speech praises Wright, attacks feds on Katrina | The Daily Caller


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> did the bomb like totally detonate and stuff.
> 
> was it heard in winnipeg?



That's city. I'm the forest. 

I'm listening to the Flag out of Fargo. Haven't heard anything yet. .


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2012)

clevergirl posted something.


----------



## driveby (Oct 2, 2012)

If you watch this video and don't come to the conclusion that this president is a racist, two faced faggot, you might be a hack.....


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, blacks if you want to be respected listen up.
-Teach your children to be respectable human beings. Black men stop fucking jumping woman to woman. Look at Eastern asians and whites to see a better way. Nothing wrong with evolving things that work.
-Be a father
-Work hard and study up to be able to compete.
-Stop bitching, Just do!

Don't blame the white man for your problems.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

driveby said:


> If you watch this video and don't come to the conclusion that this president is a racist, two faced faggot, you might be a hack.....



We got a black nationalist in office. Seriously.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > If you watch this video and don't come to the conclusion that this president is a racist, two faced faggot, you might be a hack.....
> ...




which nation, matt?


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 2, 2012)

Your stupid rants prove you are a bonafide idiot.



L.K.Eder said:


> wholly shit.
> 
> this is it.
> 
> ...


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 2, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> Ummm..........not good news for Mr Obama
> 
> Right now on DRUDGE front and center..................
> 
> ...



You are truly a babbling idiot.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm..........not good news for Mr Obama
> ...



Why is it my problem that these people can't help themselves?  This is why I made the thread, "what do blacks want". My job?, My bank account???


----------



## Clementine (Oct 2, 2012)

rdean said:


> You right wingers are so fucking desperate.
> 
> Let me explain something to you guys.  When Obama talks about "helping people" to develop the skills they need to have a better life, it's a "good thing".
> 
> ...



Obama talks about minorities like they are all complete idiots who need government to tell them that they have to wake up in the morning if they have a job that starts early.   He has to tell them that they need to dress appropriately, etc...    I'm sure he will give complete instructions on brushing their teeth and eating breakfast, too.   How insane is that?    And instead of being royally insulted that someone would treat people like brain dead puppets, people praise him for treating minorities like they can't comprehend the simplest of tasks.   If anyone really needs that much help, it's only because they have depended on government so much that they forgot how to think for themselves.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 2, 2012)

Obamination tells the black crowd one thing, the middle america white crowd another thing then another thing to the NYC/DC cocktail party crowd.

He is using everyone to get more control to fuck things up.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 2, 2012)

This is the break old Mitt's been looking for. Now he can ditch the spray tan and go black face to the debates. Maybe he can do a couple of bars from "Swany River" for emphasis.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Because we are Americans and that is how we are.  We have always helped each other.  There are still countries out there with no compassion.  Feel free to find one more suitable.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2012)

Aren't you nutters proud to call Matthew one of your own?!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Sallow said:


> This is the break old Mitt's been looking for. Now he can ditch the spray tan and go black face to the debates. Maybe he can do a couple of bars from "Swany River" for emphasis.



How do we help these people? We would have to become an outright socialist nation if we go down this road.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Huge cover up in Libya, fast and furious, World on fire, Economy in the tank, and this is going to be the October surprise?



What&#8217;s also not a surprise is conservatives remain clueless as to why they&#8217;re losing the election. 



clevergirl said:


> If only we'd had this the first time around
> 
> VIDEO: Obama speech praises Wright, attacks feds on Katrina | The Daily Caller



You did. 

And it will work as well this year as it did in 2008.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Aren't you nutters proud to call Matthew one of your own?!



Because I tell it the way it is? It isn't my job to help anyone besides myself.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2012)

i heard the bomb from over the atlantic.


awesome


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Huge cover up in Libya, fast and furious, World on fire, Economy in the tank, and this is going to be the October surprise?
> ...



Why?

Because we don't accept this nation becoming socialist.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 2, 2012)

I watched the two speeches and there is a difference in the delivery, the content and perspective of the speeches that Obama gives.  He not only panders to his audience, he lied.

You cannot say that aboput Romney.  he does not change his dialect or his perpective of his speeches.  I heard him get boos from a NAACP speech and then get a standing ovation at the end.  He is honest and bold.  The difference in integrity is truly there.

I don't like Hannity as a rule, but tonight, I had to agree with him.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 2, 2012)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Pub dupes- so dumb and scared...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Pub dupes- so dumb and scared...



What do you want?


----------



## Misty (Oct 2, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Oh hell yeah, Drudge is the go to investigative reporter.  Almost as relevant as Breitbart or Rush.



Quote from the speech. How is that not relevant or reliable?

Sad thing is he is right. But it's cuz democrats have treated them like pets giving them treats instead of inspiring them.


----------



## techieny (Oct 2, 2012)

The GREAT uniter?  What a fricking joke. WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Gem (Oct 2, 2012)

So the man who campaigned on a platform of being the post-racial president...who won scores of supporters by saying that there was no black America or white America but rather the United States of America...goes before a large, predominantly black audience and tells them in no uncertain terms that the US government is out to get "us" (he includes himself several times in an 'us' vs. 'them' manner) and that the government deliberately hurts them simply because they are black....and the majority of voters knew nothing about it because the mainstream media decided for us that video proof that their chosen candidate was a hypocrite and a liar wasn't worth airing...and that's no big deal?

If a video emerged of Mitt Romney speaking at length several years ago to an audience of Berkley, CA professors and Hollywood elites...and he spoke with passion and enthusiasm for redistribution of wealth and how everyone in the room should have to pay significantly more to the government then they currently are because they had benefited so much from being a citizen of the US and they owed it to the country to pay the government back for the opportunities they had enjoyed....you can bet your sweet ass it would be MAJOR NEWS.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

Wait a minute. Candidate Obama threw Wright under the bus, claimed they weren't that close.. Claimed he remember NOTHING in 20 years of sitting in a HATE-FILLED RACIST church and now video surfaces of the LIAR-N-CHIEF nearly smoochin Wright's balls -- Obama yelling about da white man, using the same hate language Wright did and does????????? ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This FAKE was media made..  I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OCTOBER SURPRISE INDEED!! CAUGHT ON VIDEO, RACISM HATE FILLED RHETORIC!!!!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

Imagine George Booooosh in a Separatists venue spewing on about how da white man is held back by the black community!!????? CAN YOU IMAGINE??

Obama the RACIST President of Black America


----------



## OpenJumper1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Watching it on Hannity. And I have to say it really don't surprise me. Just call him "Liar in Cheif" /


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 2, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > All the libs who said that an incident from Romney's teenage years mattered immensely and were crucial to the campaign are now ranting that "2007" is freaking old.
> ...



Use the search feature. There are folks here still bringing up Romney's hair incident.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2012)

Never give up, nutters. Just because tying Obama to a made up demon didn't work in 2008 doesn't mean it won't work this time. Go for it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm one of the few whites here that's brave enough to point out the problem with the black community is *them*. You can give them freedom and schooling to advance, but at the end of the day it's really up to them. Not me or any other race, THEM. 

Black men need to start being fathers and pushing their families back together. 
Their children must be encouraged by that family to work hard to better themselves.

This is the only way forward. 

Crying and being the victim is just going to hurt them more and causes nothing but divide. This attitude is bad for anyone that tries it. 

What do they do instead??? Blame and bitch about how whitey is getting ahead. I'm not going to stand quietly being blamed for all their problems.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

Obama describes a racist, zero-sum society, in which the white majority profits by exploiting black America."

WOW.. WOW.. This is a sitting President of the United States.. DISGRACEFUL RACIST!

Media Freakout: Left, Right Spar over 2007 Obama Video


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Never give up, nutters. Just because tying Obama to a made up demon didn't work in 2008 doesn't mean it won't work this time. Go for it.



Really? Obama wants to divide and make blacks the victim, and you don't have a problem with it. 

What is your way forward???


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes. Maybe Mitt will call the President a racist tomorrow night. Do we have any hope of that?


----------



## Gem (Oct 2, 2012)

Even if you think what is shown in this video is no big deal...don't you find it at least troubling that the mainstream media - at the height of the 2008 Jeremiah Wright controversy when Barack Obama was swearing up and down that he hadn't been to church in ages, never really heard Wright say anything too shocking, certainly wasn't swayed or influenced by Wright's stranger opinions, etc...chose FOR US to never see this video to decide for ourselves?  The video would have OBVIOUSLY been relevant to that discussion...but the media said, "nah...lets not show it."  Why?  The only rational explanation is that the media, predominantly left-leaning and Obama-supporting, knew that it could be severely damaging and hid it from us.  And for ALL OF US, not to see that as deeply troubling is...well...deeply troubling.


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 2, 2012)

Pheonixops said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Kind of like the old "bombshell" 47% video the libs were faux raged over?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Yes. Maybe Mitt will call the President a racist tomorrow night. Do we have any hope of that?



I'll ask you what. What has the kind of socialism you hope to put into place on our nation ever done? You'd destroy our bill of rights for something that has failed everytime it has ever been tried. 

What is wrong with people like you???


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Never give up, nutters. Just because tying Obama to a made up demon didn't work in 2008 doesn't mean it won't work this time. Go for it.
> ...



1) figure out a way to enlighten you and the pitiful minority of Americans who think like you. 

2) Search for my mind....which was certainly lost doing number 1.


----------



## Toro (Oct 2, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> so, how did it work out, the surprise?



Obama is at 8% in the polls.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Maybe Mitt will call the President a racist tomorrow night. Do we have any hope of that?
> ...



It must be difficult to live being as insecure as you. Pity.


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 2, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Yes. Maybe Mitt will call the President a racist tomorrow night. Do we have any hope of that?



Right after Obama calls him a robber baron?


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Fizzle.


----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2012)

He clearly slipped up and went off message...against his own observations that he wrote about in his book:



> I learned to slip back and forth between my black and white worlds. One of those tricks I had learned: People were satisfied so long as you were courteous and smiled and made no sudden moves. They were more than satisfied; they were relieved -- such a pleasant surprise to find a well-mannered young black man who didn't seem angry all the time.



We saw a rare view of Obama revealing his angry and bitter side. Even libs, if they were able to take a moment and attempt to view the video in an unbiased manner, would admit that at the very least it's a fascinating case study in environmental projection.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

Liberals spew allll over this forum and charge every conservative with being a racist and here BARACK OBAMA IS BUSTED--- straight up busted oooooooooozing racist crap...  

How many libs are going to step up to the plate and call this President out for what he is?? A hatemongering RACIST?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2012)

You know what is interesting, Matthew?

Look at all the conservatives who rush to agree with your bullshit. Look at em' all. You are almost as popular as a poke in the eye.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Well, look at history of what people like you do. 100 million dead in the 20th century just for control.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 2, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Maybe Mitt will call the President a racist tomorrow night. Do we have any hope of that?
> ...



Not equal. Try again.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Fizzle.



You people agree with what he's saying...What do we do??? I'm not totally wrong, right????


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2012)

Do these right wingers realize that Obama is talking about helping Iraqi War Veterans?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2012)

Obama plays the race card no surprises here.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

New released Hannity video on Obama the RACIST

Tucker On Obama Speech: 'This Is Not A Dog Whistle, It's A Dog Siren'

Tucker Carlson on Hannity tonight!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

Tucker Carlson 0UTS the liberal media, telling how they covered the truth about this video, which were prepared remarks from the Obama campaign in 2008- hiding the real RACIST TRASH that Obama spewed!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

rdean said:


> Do these right wingers realize that Obama is talking about helping Iraqi War Veterans?



Maybe a little, but he's mostly talking about the lazy ghetto inner-city blacks that want everyones money. It isn't right that the rest of the country should have to help a ANY people that have put themselves in such a position. 

It isn't my or the rich innovaters fault that they're poor. Not my fault that their children want to do drugs and have sex with every woman they run into.

Rdean, Shallow, Old rocks, etc. What do we do??? It isn't fair to transfer wealth. 

I'll agree that we should of treated New orleans a little more fairly if we did in fact have a double standard.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 2, 2012)

IMO, How do you think he got elected he did the same thing. Then the illegal aliens voting got him over the top! FORWARD TO COMMUNISM he's one big JackPieHole! He's the Liar In Chief!

He just spent the last 5 months in Ohio giving them and promising them everything. They say, "How Ohio goes so goes the nation."

.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 2, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Aren't you nutters proud to call Matthew one of your own?!



You guys have truthmatters.

End. Of. Discussion.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 2, 2012)

At this rate -- with all these "bombshells" -- It'll be Nov 1st before the media intends to discuss any SERIOUS issues. 

Meanwhile, no jobs are gonna magically appear, no end to wracking up a bigger debt, we've worn out our welcome in Afghan and our kids are getting fatter and stupider.. We don't deserve to own a nuclear equipped military.. Embarrassing..


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 2, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> Ummm..........not good news for Mr Obama
> 
> Right now on DRUDGE front and center..................


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Obama and Poverty - The Daily Dish - The Atlantic

If you had gone to any street corner in Chicago or Baton Rouge or Hampton you would have found the same young men and women without hope, without miracles, and without a sense of destiny other than life on the edge the edge of the law, the edge of the economy, the edge of family structures and communities.

Those quiet riots that take place every day are born from the same place as the fires and the destruction and the police decked out in riot gear and the deaths. They happen when a sense of disconnect settles in and hope dissipates. Despair takes hold and young people all across this country look at the way the world is and believe that things are never going to get any better. You tell yourself, my school will always be second rate. You tell yourself, there will never be a good job waiting for me to excel at. You tell yourself, I will never be able to afford a place that I can be proud of and call my home. That despair quietly simmers and makes it impossible to build strong communities and neighborhoods. And then one afternoon a jury says, Not guilty or a hurricane hits New Orleans and that despair is revealed for the world to see.

Much of what we saw on our television screens 15 years ago was Los Angeles expressing a lingering, ongoing, pervasive legacy-a tragic legacy out of the tragic history this country has never fully come to terms with. This is not to excuse the violence of bashing in a mans head or destroying someones store and their lifes work. That kind of violence is inexcusable and self-defeating. It does, however, describe the reality of many communities around this country.

And it made me think about our cities and communities all around this country, how not only do we still have scars from that riot and the quiet riots that happen every day-but how in too many places we havent even taken the bullet out.

Look at what happened in New Orleans and along the Gulf Coast when Katrina hit. People ask me whether I thought race was the reason the response was so slow. I said, No. This Administration was colorblind in its incompetence. But everyone here knows the disaster and the poverty happened long before that hurricane hit. All the hurricane did was make bare what we ignore each and every day which is that there are whole sets of communities that are impoverished, that dont have meaningful opportunity, that dont have hope and they are forgotten. This disaster was a powerful metaphor for whats gone on for generations.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

This country deserves to have a President who represents ALL OF AMERICA, not just parts of America based upon race! It's despicable that a race baiting HATER occupies the White House!


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Obama and Poverty - The Daily Dish - The Atlantic

We can diminish poverty if we approach it in two ways: by taking mutual responsibility for each other as a society, and also by asking for some more individual responsibility to strengthen our families.

If we want to stop the cycle of poverty, then we need to start with our families.

We need to start supporting parents with young children. There is a pioneering Nurse-Family Partnership program right now that offers home visits by trained registered nurses to low-income mothers and mothers-to-be. They learn how to care for themselves before the baby is born and what to do after. It's common sense to reach out to a young mother. Teach her about changing the baby. Help her understand what all that crying means, and when to get vaccines and check-ups.

This program saves money. It raises healthy babies and creates better parents. It reduced childhood injuries and unintended pregnancies, increased father involvement and women&#8217;s employment, reduced use of welfare and food stamps, and increased children&#8217;s school readiness. And it produced more than $28,000 in net savings for every high-risk family enrolled in the program.


----------



## Qantrill (Oct 2, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > All the libs who said that an incident from Romney's teenage years mattered immensely and were crucial to the campaign are now ranting that "2007" is freaking old.
> ...



Thread Now in Conspiracy-Theories

Here are the "libs" I counted. Feel free to audit my count if you so desire.

courseofhistory
Lakhota
synthaholic
café au lait
rdean
JimH52 and 
luddly.neddite


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

Qantrill said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Obama and Poverty - The Daily Dish - The Atlantic
> 
> If you had gone to any street corner in Chicago or Baton Rouge or Hampton you would have found the same young men and women without hope, without miracles, and without a sense of destiny other than life on the edge the edge of the law, the edge of the economy, the edge of family structures and communities.
> 
> ...



Open your mind for a minute old rocks and think. This is the same problem with the entire black world from Africa, Haiti and the black community within our country. Like I said many of their problems are their own.

They always defend their own kind no matter what they do...King attacked the cop. What should the cop of done???


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 2, 2012)

This is an inspiring speach. The fact that the 'Conservatives' find it offensive simply speaks of their moral turpitude, not that of the President. I think were he to give that speach in a national address right now, he would gain votes on it.

http://www.theatlantic.com/daily-dish/archive/2007/06/obama-and-poverty/227858/


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Obama and Poverty - The Daily Dish - The Atlantic
> 
> We can diminish poverty if we approach it in two ways: by taking mutual responsibility for each other as a society, and also by asking for some more individual responsibility to strengthen our families.
> 
> ...



Some good ideas there. Nothing should replace a father as the black male must be taught better.

Nothing can replace a good up bringing.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

Picture Mitt Romney at a White Separatist Event giving a speech on how black America drags down White America .. to build only in White American where it's needed.. First off, NO ONE SEPARATES AMERICA.. except RACE WHORES like Sharpton and now Obama.. I'm glad the truth came out!! America needs to see this RACIST for who he really is.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 2, 2012)

Gem said:


> Even if you think what is shown in this video is no big deal...don't you find it at least troubling that the mainstream media - at the height of the 2008 Jeremiah Wright controversy when Barack Obama was swearing up and down that he hadn't been to church in ages, never really heard Wright say anything too shocking, certainly wasn't swayed or influenced by Wright's stranger opinions, etc...chose FOR US to never see this video to decide for ourselves?  The video would have OBVIOUSLY been relevant to that discussion...but the media said, "nah...lets not show it."  Why?  The only rational explanation is that the media, predominantly left-leaning and Obama-supporting, knew that it could be severely damaging and hid it from us.  And for ALL OF US, not to see that as deeply troubling is...well...deeply troubling.





Sherry said:


> He clearly slipped up and went off message...against his own observations that he wrote about in his book:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We always see the true Obama when he goes off-prompter.  No wonder he's totus dependent.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

This is part of the problem 

70% of black children were born out-of-wedlock  
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr55/nvsr55_01.pdf
The highest number of ANY race.
Illegitimate Nation: An Examination of Out-of-Wedlock Births Among Immigrants and Natives | Center for Immigration Studies

Their children turn to crime as they're not brought up right.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 2, 2012)

So Romney's behavior from 30 years ago is relevant but Obama's words from 5 years ago are not? 

That makes PERFECT sense... Carry on.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 2, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This country deserves to have a President who represents ALL OF AMERICA, not just parts of America based upon race! It's despicable that a race baiting HATER occupies the White House!



You start a race-baiting thread and call the President a race-baiter.

The FOX is strong in you.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

This makes them unwilling to work hard.

And the problem even extends to elementary school, in one of the best charter school programs in the country. A new study by researchers at Western Michigan reports that 40 percent of 6th to 8th grade black boys in the Knowledge Is Power Program charter schools (KIPP) drop out before completing the program. One dropout every 26 seconds is ticking time bomb for blacks « Brand Newz 

One dropout every 26 seconds is ticking time bomb for blacks « Brand Newz


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> So Romney's behavior from 30 years ago is relevant but Obama's words from 5 years ago are not?
> 
> That makes PERFECT sense... Carry on.



The Libruls are busy getting their Marching Propaganda points right now trying to figure out how to spin this.. LMAO


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > This country deserves to have a President who represents ALL OF AMERICA, not just parts of America based upon race! It's despicable that a race baiting HATER occupies the White House!
> ...



You're not even willing to debate the issue. You just want to blame white people.


----------



## driveby (Oct 2, 2012)

Moonbats are falling all over themselves to defend this two faced faggot....


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 2, 2012)

When Obama addresses an Asian audience does he get his oriental accent on?


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Your job? Yes!

Your bank account? Yes!

Your home? Yes!

Your white women? Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

driveby said:


> Moonbats are falling all over themselves to defend this two faced faggot....



People are defending Mitt?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

This attitude leads to violence and high crime.

Lets be honest with ourselves. This does in fact cause white people to be angry and want to move away. 

12 most violent hell holes in the United states 

City Crime Rankings by Population Group

http://os.cqpress.com/citycrime/2010/City_...1_hightolow.pdf



1. Camden, NJ

Camden, New Jersey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The racial makeup of the city was 17.59% (13,602) White, 48.07% (37,180) African American, 8.070.76% (588) Native American, 2.12% (1,637) Asian, 0.06% (48) Pacific Islander, 27.57% (21,323) from other races, and 3.83% (2,966) from two or more races. Hispanic or Latino of any race were 47.04% (36,379) of the population.[6]

http://blog.nj.com/njv_editorial_page/2011...e_is_publi.html

Killed along with the targeted gang members caught up in turf wars, and other victims, they all add up to a 16 percent jump in New Jersey&#8217;s homicides in 2010.

A report by the State Police reveals that murders increased across the state &#8211; up 10 percent in the cities, eight percent in the suburbs and 21 percent in rural areas.

Maybe that&#8217;s the most shocking revelation in the survey: We all knew the city streets &#8211; in Newark, Camden and other hot spots &#8211; had become boardwalk shooting galleries. But the homicide spike in other parts of the state, thought to be safe havens, is troubling.

In all, there were 372 homicides in 2010.

That&#8217;s close to the state&#8217;s decade average of 369, but the murders are now more spread out.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-aOy7madD4]Camden, New Jersey fires half it&#39;s police force - 2nd Highest Murder Rate in the U.S. - YouTube[/ame]

http://articles.cnn.com/2011-01-18/us/new....safety?_s=PM:US

CQ Press: City Crime Rankings 2010-2011

2. Detroit, MI

Detroit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.mlive.com/news/detroit/index.ss..._crime_rat.html

Detroit police reported approximately 1,887 violent crimes per 100,000 residents to the FBI, well below Flint's rate of 2,355. Sterling Heights, meanwhile, remained Michigan's safest large city with only 158 violent crimes per 100,000 residents.



http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/dpp/news/local...s-20110623-wpms

WJBK | myFOXDetroit.com

SOUTHFIELD, Mich. (WJBK) - It was once labeled America's murder capitol of the world. Sadly, Detroit could once again be headed for that negative title.

The murder rate in the city has jumped to the highest level in nearly two decades.

There have been 166 murders since January first. That's up 20-percent, and we're on pace for nearly 400 this year.

When it comes to shootings, there have been 521 since January first. That's up 12-percent



As of the 2010 Census, there were 713,777 people, 269,445 households, and 162,924 families residing in the city. The population density was 5,144.3 people per square mile (1,986.2/km²). There were 349,170 housing units at an average density of 2,516.5 units per square mile (971.6/km²). The census reported that the city had 82.7% Black (82.1% non- hispanic black), 10.6% White (7.8% non-hispanic white), 1.1% Asian, 0.4% Native American, 0.02% Pacific Islander, 3.0% other races, 2.2% two or more races. In addition, 6.8% of the population self-identified as Hispanic or Latino, of any race, mainly made up of Mexicans and Puerto Ricans.[136]

3. Atlanta, GA

Atlanta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9WGL7tLA-c]ATLANTA CRIME RATE IS GETTING OUT OF CONTROL!!! THIS IS MY NEWS INTERVIEW - YouTube[/ame]



In 2010, the city of Atlanta was 54.0% black (down from 61.4% in 2000), 36.3% non-Hispanic white (up from 31.3%), 3.1% Asian and 5.2% Hispanic. 8.0% were foreign born, while the metro as a whole was 13.6% foreign-born.[53][54][55][56]



4. St. Louis, MO

St. Louis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The racial makeup of the city of St. Louis was approximately 49.2% African-American, 43.9% Caucasian (42.2% Non-Hispanic Caucasian), 2.9% Asian, 0.3% Native American/Alaska Native, and 2.4% reporting two or more races. 3.5% of the population was Hispanic or Latino of any race. [36]

5. Gary, IN

Gary, Indiana - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The racial makeup of the city was 84.03% African American, 11.92% White, 0.21% Native American, 0.14% Asian, 0.02% Pacific Islander, 1.97% from other races, and 1.71% from two or more races. 4.93% of the population were Hispanic or Latino of any race.



6. Washington, DC

Washington, D.C. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

According to the 2010 Census, the population of Washington, D.C., was 50.7% Black or African American, 38.5% White, 3.5% Asian, and 0.3% Native American. Individuals from other races made up 4.1% of the District's population while individuals from two or more races made up 2.9%.[82] In addition, Hispanics of any race made up 9.1% of the District's population.



7. Hartford, CT

Hartford, Connecticut - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The racial makeup of the city was 27.72% white, 38.05% African American or black, 0.54% Native American, 1.62% Asian, 0.11% Pacific Islander, 26.51% from other races, and 5.44% from two or more races. 40.52% of the population were Hispanic or Latino, chiefly of Puerto Rican origin. 17.83% of the population classified itself as non-Hispanic White.



8. New Orleans, LA

New Orleans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The racial and ethnic makeup of the city was 60.2% African American, 33.0% White, 2.9% Asian (1.7% Vietnamese, 0.3% Indian, 0.3% Chinese, 0.1% Filipino, 0.1% Korean), 0.0% Pacific Islander, and 1.7% were people of two or more races. People of Hispanic or Latino origin made up 5.3% of the population; 1.3% of New Orleans is Mexican, 1.3% Honduran, 0.4% Cuban, 0.3% Puerto Rican, and 0.3% Nicaraguan.[100]



9. Richmond, VA

Richmond, Virginia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The racial makeup of the city was 38.3% White, 57.2% African American, 0.2% Native American, 1.3% Asian, 0.1% Pacific Islander, 1.5% from other races, and 1.5% from two or more races. Hispanic or Latino of any race were 2.6% of the population.



10. Birmingham, AL

Birmingham, Alabama - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The racial makeup of the city was 62.46% Black, 35.07% White, 0.17% Native American, 0.80% Asian, 0.04% Pacific Islander, 0.62% from other races, and 0.83% from two or more races. 1.55% of the population were Hispanic or Latino of any race

11. Baltimore, MD

Baltimore - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

According to the 2010 Census, 29.6% of the population was White, 63.7% Black, 0.4% American Indian and Alaska Native, 2.3% Asian, 0.2% from some other race (non-Hispanic) and 2.1% of two or more races. 4.2% of Baltimore's population was of Hispanic, Latino, or Spanish origin (they may be of any race

12. Richmond, CA

Richmond, California - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The racial makeup of Richmond was 32,590 (31.4%) White, 27,542 (26.6%) African American, 662 (0.6%) Native American, 13,984 (13.5%) Asian (4.0% Chinese, 3.5% Filipino, 1.6% Laotian, 1.2% Indian, 0.7% Vietnamese, 0.6% Japanese, 0.4% Korean, 0.2% Pakistani, 0.1% Thai), 537 (0.5%) Pacific Islander, 22,573 (21.8%) from other races, and 5,813 (5.6%) from two or more races. Hispanic or Latino of any race were 40,921 persons (39.5%). Among the Hispanic population, 27.3% are Mexican, 4.7% Salvadoran, 1.7% Guatemalan, 1.2% Nicaraguan, 0.5% Peruvian, 0.5% Puerto Rican, and 0.3% Honduran.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 2, 2012)

driveby said:


> Moonbats are falling all over themselves to defend this two faced faggot....



They're perfectly fine with Obama standing there saying blacks are too stupid to set an alarm clock.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> When Obama addresses an Asian audience does he get his oriental accent on?



Yes. Don't you?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> When Obama addresses an Asian audience does he get his oriental accent on?



It's a racist librul thing,, Remember this one:

Hillary Rotten

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FlpbRFXC9E]Hillary Clinton speaking in a different dialect - YouTube[/ame]

"I dont feel no ways tired." I come too fahr."


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Moonbats are falling all over themselves to defend this two faced faggot....
> ...



Really? Wow!!!!!


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > When Obama addresses an Asian audience does he get his oriental accent on?
> ...



Do you know what that quote is from?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 2, 2012)

When Obama address a gay group, does he develop a lisp?


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 2, 2012)

still fizzle


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Yeah, another idiot leftist.  Duh.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



This is classic race-baiting. 

McCain wouldn't touch it, but Sean/Drudge attracts the lowest in our society.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> This attitude leads to violence and high crime.
> 
> Lets be honest with ourselves. This does in fact cause white people to be angry and want to move away.
> 
> ...



You might as well move. We are going to take it anyway.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> When Obama address a gay group, does he develop a lisp?



Now that was funny!!!

Hahaha


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Really? And who would that be?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This attitude leads to violence and high crime.
> ...



I'd hope you'd be able to keep up a modern civilization when we're gone. Is that to much to ask for?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 2, 2012)

i did not even have to check those stats, they are oversampled for democrats anyway.


----------



## NLT (Oct 2, 2012)

Watching full video right now....lmfao....dear lawd...thankya gawd....barry got him some southern baptist mojo going on...and a full on phony drawl. Was that dip in his lower lip during that speech? He does pull off the phony drawl better than hilliary did.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



You people don't want to have this debate...Not now at least.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 2, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



LOL, Romney has had some "fun" with his own words (47%) , they are highlighting that in our market down here in Norfolk.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FlpbRFXC9E]Hillary Clinton speaking in a different dialect - YouTube[/ame]

Ok, because you asked again so nicely..

Let's hear it for Hillary Geraldine Clinton!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 2, 2012)

The rest of us saw this way back in 2007. Why is dredge dredging it up again now?

Because, although the R doesn't want MitWit's morm sect used against him, they have no morals themselves and will lie about this all over again. Watch the video and you see that President Obama actually says nothing at all of any importance.

BTW, if you haven't seen it yet, watching Hannity gushing all over this 5+ year old video is hysterical.


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> When Obama addresses an Asian audience does he get his oriental accent on?



omg... The cheesy accent made the whole thing complete.  
HOW did anybody ever take this con man seriously?  I mean, he's not even  GOOD at it.  It's race-baiting at the grade school level, with dog whistles that only a 5th grader could find clever.  _'Whitey shot you with a bullet from the SUBURBS, man.  We gotta get the bullet out!'_  Awesome.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> The rest of us saw this way back in 2007. Why is dredge dredging it up again now?
> 
> Because, although the R doesn't want MitWit's morm sect used against him, they have no morals themselves and will lie about this all over again. Watch the video and you see that President Obama actually says nothing at all of any importance.
> 
> BTW, if you haven't seen it yet, watching Hannity gushing all over this 5+ year old video is hysterical.



You gush all over the video's of Romney.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > So Romney's behavior from 30 years ago is relevant but Obama's words from 5 years ago are not?
> ...



What's to spin? Let Hannity, Drudge, Carlson et al run the tape day and night. All it will do is increase black voter turnout and we know how that went in North Carolina, in 2008.


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 2, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



I think both of them are lame and tend to steer clear of the real issues; economy, foreign policy, Civil Liberties (which should be first in my opinion), health care, etc.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

You idiots expect whites not to defend ourselves as you want this to be a one sided shame game. 

Do you really want this debate??? I don't fucking think so.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2012)

VIDEO: Obama speech praises Wright, attacks feds on Katrina | The Daily Caller

You can see the entire speech here.  It's so good.  The man is something else.

Some of the highlights:

This administration was colorblind in its incompetence. (Talking about how Bush ignored those in New Orleans.  And clearly, he was right.)

Iraq cost 275 million a day that could have been invested in communities. (duh)

Jobs lost.

You dont have health care, you dont have a job.  Tough luck.  You are own your own.
Stop engaging in class warfare.  (Republicans saying that same exact thing today.  They haven't changed a bit.)

Talks a lot about God.  And helping the elderly, children and the sick. (Republicans say, "Let them die".)

We need to invest in transportation to help the poor get to work.

Affordable health care.

Brave young service men and women mired in a civil war. (Tens of thousands dead and maimed.  Trillions lost.  And all to create an enemy that wants us dead.  What a debacle.)

If we unite in the name of God, we can finish his work on earth.

We can come together as one people and God will transform this nation. (Doesn't sound like a Muslim.)

----------------------------------------------------------------

See what I'm saying about Republicans completely missing the boat?  They think "Americans working together" is "socialism".  

Rick Santorum says the Republican Party doesn't have "smart people".  Clearly, those pointing to this video and insisting it's "evil" are stupid.  They better hope people don't actually watch it.  Cuz it would make them look, not only "stupid", but "desperate".


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Bring it on!


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> You idiots expect whites not to defend ourselves as you want this to be a one sided shame game.
> 
> Do you really want this debate??? I don't fucking think so.



Yes we do!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



I'm sorry that they support socialism. It's a large part of the reason for them being poor and dependent.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > When Obama addresses an Asian audience does he get his oriental accent on?
> ...



Obama the RACIST or Hillary Geraldine the slave still on the plantation video.. Vote now!

only one vote per call, all charges apply and will be donated to the Rainbow Coalition -


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Hillary Clinton speaking in a different dialect - YouTube
> 
> Ok, because you asked again so nicely..
> 
> Let's hear it for Hillary Geraldine Clinton!!



So Hillary wrote the song she was quoting?

You did know she was quoting a song, didn't you?


----------



## driveby (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This attitude leads to violence and high crime.
> ...




You ain't gonna do shit except continue to talk whiter than Dick Cavett whenever you're around white folks....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

I think it's a "DIRTY HARRY REID" ---- "NEGRO DIALECT" moment.. Ahh yes, the rabid racists on the left with Obama leading the way!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > You idiots expect whites not to defend ourselves as you want this to be a one sided shame game.
> ...



It isn't about being equals and brothers, but you being better.  This is not what you say to us out in the open.


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Are you saying that blacks don't mind being pandered to by stereotyped cartoons???


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Who, the Appalachian whites?


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



I guess not, they clapped for Mitt Romney when he spoke at the NAACP convention.


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



How tragic that Barack couldn't get his badass southern black accent on that day, huh?


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I never said I was better then anyone. Find where I did.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

How do we be equals without you wanting to be our betters??? This means that we both need to advance ourselves. No one can have an extra foot up.

Let's have a nation based on freedom.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

Zombie herd:  "Must cover for Obama.... must protect the messiah"


ROFLMAO!!! It's almost too good to go to sleep right now..


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 2, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Zombie herd:  "Must cover for Obama.... must protect the messiah"
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!!! It's almost too good to go to sleep right now..



Go to Stormfront, hag!!

Take your sheet with you.


----------



## NLT (Oct 2, 2012)

ouch...sucks when videotape kicks him right in his phony friggin nuts.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



That's the sense I've gotten over the years. Only backed up by the youtube video talking down to whites as somehow evil.


----------



## Qantrill (Oct 2, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > This country deserves to have a President who represents ALL OF AMERICA, not just parts of America based upon race! It's despicable that a race baiting HATER occupies the White House!
> ...



LadyGunSlinger, do you have a double identity? I could have sworn skookerasbil started this thread.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

Remember "WHITE MAJORITY AMERICA, "  (Obama's words on video)-- you profit by exploiting black America."  This is what the sitting President of the United States thinks about you and said.. captured on video..

November is on the way!


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



It's funny watching whites trying to tell blacks how to talk to each other. 

You do know that the vast majority of blacks talk differently among ourselves, then we do when speaking to whites?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Zombie herd:  "Must cover for Obama.... must protect the messiah"
> ...



So anytime whites want to debate blacks=stormfront??? One sided you're.


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 2, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Zombie herd:  "Must cover for Obama.... must protect the messiah"
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!!! It's almost too good to go to sleep right now..



 There's been some funny moments in this election, but damn...   I've been laughing for over an hour now.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Zombie herd:  "Must cover for Obama.... must protect the messiah"
> ...



LMFAO!! A few conservative posters and myself are PMing saying the same thing!! Hahahaha


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



No "somehow" to it.


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



omg.... THAT IS FRIGGING AWESOME!!!! 
You guys are killin' me.  I'm cryin' here. 

Somebody pump up the GOD REVERB....

"There are no red states.  There are no blue states.  Just OUR states and... the SUBURB states."


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



You really think this video is the smoking gun?


----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2012)

I almost felt sorry for Juan on Hannity...I haven't seen him so riled up and racing to defend Obama in I can't remember how long. He was clearly agitated as he attempted to downplay the situation.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2012)

rdean said:


> VIDEO: Obama speech praises Wright, attacks feds on Katrina | The Daily Caller
> 
> You can see the entire speech here.  It's so good.  The man is something else.
> 
> ...



I'm trying to figure out what accent?  Sounds like regular Obama to me.  Just a little younger.

So when did Republicans decide that anything that helps other Americans is "socialism"?


----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



Don't forget about the Romney sorts who live in E-states.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 2, 2012)

Obama got that negro dialect going on!

Where's he at??


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

Ohhhh this is good... STOOOOOOPID good..  LOL!!
Maddow On Obama Tape: Right Wants You To Believe He's "Way More Black Than He Seems To You Now"
Maddow On Obama Tape: Right Wants You To Believe He's "Way More Black Than He Seems To You Now" | RealClearPolitics


Hey Rachel, Obama telling "WHITE AMERICA" to go scratch kinda blows your whole propaganda cover..  Is that the best the left can come up with??????? Sad.. sad..


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



Really? Do your research, this same issue was brought up in 2008. It's called "code switching", but keep thinking that this will make a difference. They should play the video every day until Nov 6th.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Why are we evil? What do you want.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 2, 2012)

Dayyyyyyyum Obama be talking sheet!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



sho'nuff!


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



Hey, if you guys are still willing to vote for this idiot after he's climbed over the still smoking body of his own dead ambassador to do a stump speech in Vegas... I kind of have to doubt that a little race-baiting is gonna turn you off.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

crusaderfrank said:


> dayyyyyyyum obama be talking sheet!



lol!!


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Sherry said:


> I almost felt sorry for Juan on Hannity...I haven't seen him so riled up and racing to defend Obama in I can't remember how long. He was clearly agitated as he attempted to downplay the situation.



You are right. Play it every day. Rush should lead with it tomorrow. Fox should play it all day for the next month. It will work.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I almost felt sorry for Juan on Hannity...I haven't seen him so riled up and racing to defend Obama in I can't remember how long. He was clearly agitated as he attempted to downplay the situation.
> ...



fo'shizzle!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Seriously, you leftist don't make any sense to me.

We must of been born on two different planets.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



And yet Republicans voted for Bush after he climbed over the 3,000 still smoking bodies of his fellow citizens. 

Pot.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Seriously, you leftist don't make any sense to me.
> 
> We must of been born on two different planets.



No, you just aren't worth the air you breath.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 2, 2012)

Maybe that's why we do so poorly when Republicans speak before the NAACP, we have to dumb it down wit deeeze and doze, y'all. Can I get an Amen?


----------



## Sherry (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I almost felt sorry for Juan on Hannity...I haven't seen him so riled up and racing to defend Obama in I can't remember how long. He was clearly agitated as he attempted to downplay the situation.
> ...



Is this your "Please, oh please, don't throw me in that briar patch" moment??


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Maybe that's why we do so poorly when Republicans speak before the NAACP, we have to dumb it down wit deeeze and doze, y'all. Can I get an Amen?



Word


----------



## clevergirl (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



I think it is apropos Obama's white side talks white when addressing the majority of his people and his black side talks black when talking to the minority side of his people. 

Funny thing, though, is when someone like Morgan Freeman says Obama is not an African American...he's just a mixed race guy then you know your "us blacks talk different amongst our own" somehow just doesn't ring true in this case.

If you somehow missed my attempt to show how divisive this president is...then whoooooosh baby- whooooooosh~


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 2, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This country deserves to have a President who represents ALL OF AMERICA, not just parts of America based upon race! It's despicable that a race baiting HATER occupies the White House!



Sorry, we all know who the racists are.You're a pawn of rich greedy Pubs who don't want to help anyone but themselves, not the poor, and certainly not minority poor. Obama's policies are to help the nonrich, no matter what the color. Hell, in this case he's talking about veterans! LOL from what I gather...


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



Hannity's outrage didn't even make it to Greta's show.  But keep pushing it. It says a lot about white conservatives and their black flunkies aka David Webb.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 2, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe that's why we do so poorly when Republicans speak before the NAACP, we have to dumb it down wit deeeze and doze, y'all. Can I get an Amen?
> ...



Speaks da troof ta powah sista!

(white folk translation: I'm telling Lady I liked that she said "word")


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2012)

rdean said:


> VIDEO: Obama speech praises Wright, attacks feds on Katrina | The Daily Caller
> 
> You can see the entire speech here.  It's so good.  The man is something else.
> 
> ...



Accent?  Were we watching the same video tape?  He sounds like a college professor.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Lordeee ain't you all sensitive!

Chill!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



It's called being a leader and rallying America against the thugs that just attacked us. You people wanted Bush in New orleans after Katrina...Right?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 2, 2012)

rdean said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > VIDEO: Obama speech praises Wright, attacks feds on Katrina | The Daily Caller
> ...





"Where he at?"  what fucking college is that from you Obama Fluffer?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > This country deserves to have a President who represents ALL OF AMERICA, not just parts of America based upon race! It's despicable that a race baiting HATER occupies the White House!
> ...



The truth is most whites favor whites for our reasons and blacks favor blacks.

Name calling isn't going to heal a damn thing.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, you leftist don't make any sense to me.
> ...



So you want me dead for telling the truth? How is this going to draw us together?


----------



## NLT (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I almost felt sorry for Juan on Hannity...I haven't seen him so riled up and racing to defend Obama in I can't remember how long. He was clearly agitated as he attempted to downplay the situation.
> ...



Sniff sniff....need some butt hurt cream?


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



You are just the gift that keeps on giving tonight, man.  Awesome use of BOOOOOOOSH!   Hell, you'd think he piloted one in himself, hearing you tell it.  Very creative!

Here's the deal though... not a fucking soul believes that G.W. would've got himself snuck up on in Libya last month on THE ANNIVERSARY OF 9/11.  It takes a total moron like Barack Obama for that.  'Cause damn, man.  Barack's just soooooooo cool and every rabid Jihadist loves him sooooooo much, they'd never do anything to upset him, right?... right? 

What.A.Rube.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



OMG..  I have tears in my eyes!

Sistah on the pipe she hit on da stem 
Homeboy got his ass in jail ageein' 
Got me a supakool layin' in da free-idge


----------



## NLT (Oct 2, 2012)

rdean said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > VIDEO: Obama speech praises Wright, attacks feds on Katrina | The Daily Caller
> ...



^^^^^Fo sure has neva heard ah fo reel life profeesha beefo


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

> DRUDGE dropping Oct Surprise bomb on Obama right now!!!



Something from 2007 that everyone already knows about is not a surprise.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

nlt said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



lol!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

How the fuck do we exploit from a people majoritly feeding off the government? Our tax dollars! I'm sorry we bring up our children to advance in their lives, while you want socialism. 

It is called being butt hurt and lazy.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Really? For taking a position different of yours?


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I said white people are worth the air they breath. When did I say I wanted to be together?


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> How the fuck do we exploit from a people majoritly feeding off the government? Our tax dollars! I'm sorry we bring up our children to advance in their lives, while you want socialism.
> 
> It is called being butt hurt and lazy.



WHich majority of people are feeding off of the government?


----------



## SuMar (Oct 2, 2012)

Jackson said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm..........not good news for Mr Obama
> ...




Well if Obama has already stripped the white vote away and has locked the "ghetto" vote, then he might as well pack his bags, his lease is up in the WH.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



If Obama is responsible for the dead ambassador, is Bush responsible for the 3,000 dead Americans of 9/11/2001?


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

SuMar said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



You are right. Wait for that to happen on Nov 6th.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 2, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



Sure- There was NO END to that man's incompetence. LOL Destroyed everything he touched. And Romney is a W clone.


----------



## Intense (Oct 2, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Oh hell yeah, Drudge is the go to investigative reporter.  Almost as relevant as Breitbart or Rush.



Kills you, doesn't it. ........


----------



## SuMar (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



No..that would be terrorists..


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Obama is responsible for the dead ambassador because HE sent him there without adequate protection even after it was clear through anecdotal evidence and through intelligence that more security was necessary.  G.W. didn't know about 9/11.  We had a whole commission go through the intelligence at the time and figure out how the "puzzle pieces" weren't put together.  Now, go ahead and complain about such things as Homeland Security or the Patriot Act if you please, but don't act like those inefficiencies weren't discovered or addressed. 

Chris Stevens and those other three guys are DEAD today, because of this administration's determination to keep a "low profile" in Libya.  THAT is the bottom line.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 2, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Oh too funny! Well done


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 2, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Plim-plizzle, my nizzle, don' foget bouts tha six-fo, chuch, dawg up in da hood, chilly my grilly. fo sho.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 2, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



The inefficiencies exposed by 9/11 were not addressed.  We're as vulnerable as ever.

Obama is not responsible for the murder of the US Ambassador.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 2, 2012)

Bush blew it on 9/11 totally. As well as everything else.

What the heck was the ambassador doing there anyway? And went back to help arrrgh. A great guy but...


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Hahahaha. Ok. 

Obama responsible.

Bush not responsible.

Was Reagan responsible for the Beirut Embassy and the Marine barracks?

Was Clinton responsible for the first WTC attack?


----------



## Intense (Oct 2, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Maybe you can explain why the Marines are not allowed to use real bullets in known times of crisis? Not like we did not see this coming, it being the Anniversary of 9/11.


----------



## Intense (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



It is part of the job description, so, in effect, yes. At least Obama had advance warning. What he did with it, puts him in a different class, doesn't it?


----------



## Vel (Oct 2, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Well it's been almost 4 years since President Bush was in office, so what has Obama done to improve security? And yes, Obama AND Hillary are responsible for the fact that there was inadequate security for Ambassador Stevens. It would be different if this had happened in Canada or Australia. This was a known hotspot in a country that lacks a stable government that is at the center of Obama's foreign policy.


----------



## Qantrill (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Then what the hell is that mumbling shit I hear on television by the street urchin blacks? Oh that's right...never mind. Most of the reporters are black nowdays.


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 2, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Oh yes, Obama sure as hell IS responsible.  HE is the CIC.  HE is the Chief Executive.  It damn sure was his responsibility.  And what did he do?  Did he spend every waking moment trying to figure out what went wrong?  Was the White House overrun with security and intelligence types getting to the bottom of it?  Nope.  When he knew Chris Stevens, the guy HE sent to Libya, was missing... he went to bed.  Then he made a short statement in the morning, and was on to his campaign activities.  A little interview with 60 minutes, and off to Vegas and Colorado, with 4 minutes of sad commentary AFTER his shout-outs to local Democrats and then on to your regularly scheduled stump speech.  He's a piece of shit.  Really.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Oct 2, 2012)

I didn't read through this thread, I already know what the left will say.

"It's an old video"

"It was 5 years ago! It's irrelevant"

"oh yeah, well Romney said this"

"Bin Laudin" or however you spell the murderers name.

It makes no difference to the left what this guy does, they don't care and will try as hard as they can to make it go away, spin it somehow or just ignore it. As long as "The People" continue to get free stuff, they don't care if the President murders a person, they will vote for him and President Obama knows this, lol.

The President shouldn't get even 25% of the vote this coming election, as it is right now though, the guy has a freaking lead! I thought the everyday, regular American citizen was smarter than the actually are, and if President Obama is re-elected to a second term, we might as well call this country the USSA, The United Socialist States of America, because that's where it's headed.

So very sad.

Here's the lefts response to my post

"DOOM"

"Fear mongering"

"bullshit"

Until it happens and they will be like

"Why didn't anybody do anything?"


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Intense said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



Bush, Reagan, or Clinton didn't have advance warning?


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

CrazedScotsman said:


> I didn't read through this thread, I already know what the left will say.
> 
> "It's an old video"
> 
> ...



Yet Obama will win. What will you do on Nov 7th when Obama has won reelection?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 2, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm..........not good news for Mr Obama
> ...




Perhaps s0n......but I'm away from this thread for a couple of hours and every hyperpartisan k00k Tom, Dick and Harry are falling all over themselves and shitting in their pants at the same time.


Huggy my friend.......you are one miserable fuck!!! Tough to identify anybody on this forum who better fits the bumper sticker narrative about far left guys being angry and miserable all the time.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



Is that like reading a book while planes are crashing into the WTC?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 2, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Oh hell yeah, Drudge is the go to investigative reporter.  Almost as relevant as Breitbart or Rush.


 
Drudge and breitbart and rushbo have more cred than your god tweety matthews.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 2, 2012)

Election model with 100% success rate for past 30 years predicts Romney victory | The Raw Story


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Dude, what part of this are you NOT getting?  
There had ALREADY been quite a number of incidents in Libya which would provoke any _rational_ person to caution.  Intelligence was available to indicate a threat.  The host government WARNED that there might be trouble.  Our State Department personnel had requested MORE security.  It was the ANNIVERSARY of 9/11. 

Obama wasn't blind-sided.  This didn't come out of the blue.  And then to add insult to injury, he's done everything in his power to cover it up, even though he KNEW within 24 hours that it was a terrorist attack.  It's a disgusting dereliction of duty and he knows it.  That's why this administration has been ducking the truth ever since it happened.


----------



## Erand7899 (Oct 2, 2012)

Gem said:


> Even if you think what is shown in this video is no big deal...don't you find it at least troubling that the mainstream media - at the height of the 2008 Jeremiah Wright controversy when Barack Obama was swearing up and down that he hadn't been to church in ages, never really heard Wright say anything too shocking, certainly wasn't swayed or influenced by Wright's stranger opinions, etc...chose FOR US to never see this video to decide for ourselves?  The video would have OBVIOUSLY been relevant to that discussion...but the media said, "nah...lets not show it."  Why?  The only rational explanation is that the media, predominantly left-leaning and Obama-supporting, knew that it could be severely damaging and hid it from us.  And for ALL OF US, not to see that as deeply troubling is...well...deeply troubling.





Old Rocks said:


> This is an inspiring speach. The fact that the 'Conservatives' find it offensive simply speaks of their moral turpitude, not that of the President. I think were he to give that speach in a national address right now, he would gain votes on it.
> 
> Obama and Poverty - The Daily Dish - The Atlantic



You are citing the edited version of the speech, the prepared remarks, and not the parts where Obama went off script.  The entire 40 minute speech is on the Daily Mail website, and is unedited.  

If you watch that, and still think it is an inspiring speech, you are either a liar or a brain dead partisan hack.  

The news media was there, but they didn't show the parts of the speech where Obama went off script, and the written media stuck to the script provided.  They made the decision that the American people would not be properly served by knowing that Obama was, and still is, a racist.

The American people depend on the media to give them the truth.  The real truth, not the truth that the media thinks is good for the people.  The lame street media has been giving Obama a pass for the last four years, and they are not done yet.  Perhaps they figure the downfall of America will make great news stories.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



Hahahaha. Ok. 

Obama responsible.

Bush not responsible.

Was Reagan responsible for the Beirut Embassy and the Marine barracks?

Was Clinton responsible for the first WTC attack?


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Erand7899 said:


> Gem said:
> 
> 
> > Even if you think what is shown in this video is no big deal...don't you find it at least troubling that the mainstream media - at the height of the 2008 Jeremiah Wright controversy when Barack Obama was swearing up and down that he hadn't been to church in ages, never really heard Wright say anything too shocking, certainly wasn't swayed or influenced by Wright's stranger opinions, etc...chose FOR US to never see this video to decide for ourselves?  The video would have OBVIOUSLY been relevant to that discussion...but the media said, "nah...lets not show it."  Why?  The only rational explanation is that the media, predominantly left-leaning and Obama-supporting, knew that it could be severely damaging and hid it from us.  And for ALL OF US, not to see that as deeply troubling is...well...deeply troubling.
> ...



Yes it will. Can't wait.


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Are you a grown-up?  Seriously.


----------



## Qantrill (Oct 2, 2012)

Intense said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



Especially after the State Department received numerous requests to provide adequate security days before the ambassador and his staff were murdered like Michael Vicks pit bulls.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



Hahahaha. Ok. 

Obama responsible.

Bush not responsible.

Was Reagan responsible for the Beirut Embassy and the Marine barracks?

Was Clinton responsible for the first WTC attack?


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 2, 2012)

Qantrill said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Well they were white. 

I feel bad for the pit bulls.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 2, 2012)

Lets face it.........this story only cements what many have felt for a long, long time..........this fraud is indeed The Great Divider. His mentor is a nut from this Black Theology whatever the fuck it is BS.......but its radical racist. Obama just gets away with it because he is black and is protected by the state run media.


Imagine if Mitt Romney had said anything remotely like this about saying "fuck you" to black people........."were taking care of 'our' people".


Unless youve been hiding under the PC rock you whole life, your radar should hve come up on this fraud from the get go back in the summer of 2009 with this >>>>>








Kneejerk response from a guy who hates "whitey".


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 2, 2012)

Jackson said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm..........not good news for Mr Obama
> ...



Obama is 100% sure he has the black ghetto vote.  He's pretty damned sure he's got at least 47% of the electorate so snookered that they will vote early and often.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 2, 2012)

courseofhistory said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Oh hell yeah, Drudge is the go to investigative reporter.  Almost as relevant as Breitbart or Rush.
> ...



Yep.  And the racists still voted to put their racist messiah into office.  Go figure.


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Qantrill said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



A racist says what?


----------



## Qantrill (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Qantrill said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Honest bitch aren't you?  Were the pit bulls white?


----------



## Vel (Oct 2, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Qantrill said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Off topic I know, but why do you live in a majority white country when there are so many nice majority black nations you could move to?


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2012)

This is some funny shit.  NaziCons are desperate and dumb.  Sooo funny...


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey, NaziCons, here's a real story that has relevance:

Paul Ryan: 30 Percent 'Want Welfare State,' 70 Percent 'Want The American Dream' (VIDEO)


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 2, 2012)

I just watched the Hannity bit with the video and I have to say, what's the news? This is the same two faced Obama we've always heard. It was the speech of a community organizer. Nothing in it shocked me and I doubt it will have any impact on the race.

We have all the ammo we need to defeat Obama and no amount of old rehashed crap from 08 is going to make a difference. 

Was it incendiary? Sure was it revealing? No we already knew this side of Obama.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> This is some funny shit.  NaziCons are desperate and dumb.  Sooo funny...



He said these things in the video. How the fuck are we dumb?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Hey, NaziCons, here's a real story that has relevance:
> 
> Paul Ryan: 30 Percent 'Want Welfare State,' 70 Percent 'Want The American Dream' (VIDEO)



How the fuck do you get the American dream when you sit on your ass?


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I just watched the Hannity bit with the video and I have to say, what's the news? This is the same two faced Obama we've always heard. It was the speech of a community organizer. Nothing in it shocked me and I doubt it will have any impact on the race.
> 
> We have all the ammo we need to defeat Obama and no amount of old rehashed crap from 08 is going to make a difference.
> 
> Was it incendiary? Sure was it revealing? No we already knew this side of Obama.



You're right of course.  People who can't be bothered to notice Barack Obama arming Mexican drug cartels or ignoring his own ambassador's pleas for help until after he and three other Americans are DEAD are unlikely to be impressed with a little soft shoe for a black audience.  So it's not a game-changer.  

Still... it's pretty damned funny.  I laughed out loud for like 2 hours at the sheer ridiculousness of his performance.  The guy is a con artist... and not even an interesting one.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> This is some funny shit.  NaziCons are desperate and dumb.  Sooo funny...





Really there s0n? Is that so?

Ummm......then why has this thread seen every k00k lefty crawling out of the woodwork in the last 4 hours or so to walk this story back?


But the conservatives are desperate??


As usual s0n, you have the political IQ of a small soap dish..........and on election night, if you havent thrown yourself off a bridge, do make sure to pop in here to get a load of my volumes of gay MSPAINT Photobucket Classics I'll be rolling out every 5 minutes.


Like this >>>>>>


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 2, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I just watched the Hannity bit with the video and I have to say, what's the news? This is the same two faced Obama we've always heard. It was the speech of a community organizer. Nothing in it shocked me and I doubt it will have any impact on the race.
> 
> We have all the ammo we need to defeat Obama and no amount of old rehashed crap from 08 is going to make a difference.
> 
> Was it incendiary? Sure was it revealing? No we already knew this side of Obama.




I agree somewhat but at the present time, some people who arent otherwise tuned into this shit are starting to pay attention. Its become a topic in the workplace, in the coffee shop and on FACEBOOK etc..........and it is for those independents not married to the PC crowd that will push even more of these voters away from Obama. This completely nukes anything Obama has ever said about uniting people. Yes Grampa..........we knew he was a racist fuck all along, bu tnow some other folks are going to have this lurking in the back of their minds as votinig time approaches.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, Obama is right. 

People do need to know how to act and dress properly in everyday business settings.

They need to take off their face jewelry and cover up their tatts, comb their hair, brush their teeth, shave (women too!) and take a bath every damn day.

It is called being a grown up in a modern society.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 2, 2012)

Pure Pubcrappe, dupes. Especially F+F, F+F, and lies about anything. That's GOP's thang. Failure and fear mongering.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 2, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Pure Pubcrappe, dupes. Especially F+F, F+F, and lies about anything. That's GOP's thang. Failure and fear mongering.



You're a fascist that only can spin and lie. You want all peoples to rely on the government so you can control them.

You're a thug.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Pure Pubcrappe, dupes. Especially F+F, F+F, and lies about anything. That's GOP's thang. Failure and fear mongering.




What a miserable fuck.............


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 3, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I just watched the Hannity bit with the video and I have to say, what's the news? This is the same two faced Obama we've always heard. It was the speech of a community organizer. Nothing in it shocked me and I doubt it will have any impact on the race.
> 
> We have all the ammo we need to defeat Obama and no amount of old rehashed crap from 08 is going to make a difference.
> 
> Was it incendiary? Sure was it revealing? No we already knew this side of Obama.



Many people do not believe this side of Obama exists. This is more proof in his own words it does. At the Time, the AP and most of the press only ran with the official Release of Obama's Prepared Remarks. The Problem is most of the Controversial Stuff he said was not on the Prepared remarks released to the press and ran by them. 

So again, you and I may know this side of Obama, but Millions of Americans think this side of Obama is an Invention of the Right, and not rooted in Facts. So I say any chance we get to show Obama in his own Words spelling out his Racists, Class Warfare Beliefs for all to see.

Particularly bad to me was when he talked about Katrina and New Orleans and acted like they were getting no help when White Areas did after Andrew. Problem is, he was in Congress and knew full well at the time he said that the Federal Government had already put up 7Billion and Pledged another 110 Billion with out the 10% match Obama was talking about. So not only was it Divisive to say that, it was a lie. 

I also found it funny how he adopted an accent and manner of speaking that we never hear in his Multiple Speaking appearances as President. 

I don't see how you expect to defeat the man, if you allow him to hide what he really thinks and says from Millions of Americans to tied up in their lives to pay close enough attention to see stuff like this.

I can't tell you how many times I have talked to someone about things Obama said in his Books, or elsewhere. Not things people say he said, things he actually said, Often in print or on tape, and the person I am telling is like "Bullshit, that just made up shit, he didn't say that."

And we wonder why despite everything he is still up in the polls.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 3, 2012)

Vel said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Qantrill said:
> ...



Because my ancestors built this nation and it's fun to read the obituaries of white people.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 3, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched the Hannity bit with the video and I have to say, what's the news? This is the same two faced Obama we've always heard. It was the speech of a community organizer. Nothing in it shocked me and I doubt it will have any impact on the race.
> ...


Feel free to provide quotes of these "Controversial" remarks...



> So again, you and I may know this side of Obama, but Millions of Americans think this side of Obama is an Invention of the Right, and not rooted in Facts. So I say any chance we get to show Obama in his own Words spelling out his Racists, Class Warfare Beliefs for all to see.


Feel free to provide quotes of "racist" things that Obama said in this speech...



> Particularly bad to me was when he talked about Katrina and New Orleans and acted like they were getting no help when White Areas did after Andrew.


How exactly did he "act" like that?


> Problem is, he was in Congress and knew full well at the time he said that the Federal Government had already put up 7Billion and Pledged another 110 Billion with out the 10% match Obama was talking about. So not only was it Divisive to say that, it was a lie.


He was talking about the fact that the Stafford act was waived after 9/11, but not after Katrina.



> I also found it funny how he adopted an accent and manner of speaking that we never hear in his Multiple Speaking appearances as President.


Do you use the same speech patterns when you talk to everyone you know?


> I don't see how you expect to defeat the man, if you allow him to hide what he really thinks


What do you think Obama "really thinks"?


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 3, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I just watched the Hannity bit with the video and I have to say, what's the news? This is the same two faced Obama we've always heard. It was the speech of a community organizer. Nothing in it shocked me and I doubt it will have any impact on the race.
> 
> We have all the ammo we need to defeat Obama and no amount of old rehashed crap from 08 is going to make a difference.
> 
> Was it incendiary? Sure was it revealing? No we already knew this side of Obama.



You should know that side of Obama, it was shown in 2007. But I like these fear of the black man moments. It will make for a good laugh at the barbershop.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 3, 2012)

Vel said:


> Off topic I know, but why do you live in a majority white country when there are so many nice majority black nations you could move to?


You're a certified A number One idiot.  Why should any black person in the United States move, when this country is more their nation than most of it is a white person's nation?  Their ancestors were here before nearly 75% of all white peoples ancestors.  After the Act Prohibiting Importation of Slaves on March 2, 1807, is probably when most of the white ancestors came over.  If you have any German, Italian, Polish, Norwegian, etc., than a black person is more American than you are.  Sure, many of us might be able to trace one lineage back before 1807, but I guarantee you that the ancestors of Americas black men and women can trace many more of their family back much further.  On top of that, we can be sure they did the back breaking work of building the countries foundations.  It is an INSULT to suggest they should leave the home they have colonized, by force, on a new land.  They have as little in common, nay, less with the folks of Africa, as you have with your European brethren...  You are so ignorant about how much of your culture you OWE to America's black men and women.  I sure as hell would hate to live in a country with out Rock and Roll, Jazz and all of the wonderful things that have resulted by the blending that is uniquely American.

And if anyone is more American than anyone, the American Black man and woman is more American, and more culturally pure, as far as America is concerned, than all of whites that have subsequently come to the shores of this nation through the waves of immigration to her eastern cities.

Ignorance, Division, and Fear.  That is what the press and these political parties get off on, that is how they get their power.  Neither of them is better than the other.  I'd be ashamed to vote for either of these shmucks.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's a comment from a black conservative, a "true American Hero":

"Rep. Allen West (R-Fla.), one of the few African-American members of Congress, said on Fox News that &#8220;there is a tinge of racially motivated comments that he is making there.&#8221; But, like Gingrich, he wasn&#8217;t all that impressed. *&#8220;What&#8217;s the &#8216;So what&#8217; of this video? I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s going to really go anywhere,&#8221; he said."*

Obama video surfaces - Jennifer Epstein - POLITICO.com


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 3, 2012)

This issue is a distraction, like that video released "showing" what Romney really thought about the electorate.  What do both of these videos have in common?  They are distraction from the REAL issues.  The political elites don't want people talking about the issues, they want people, and the mainstream press, talking about bullshit, and gossip.  If the nation talks about crap, they won't realize the system is a scam.  Why do you guys let yourselves be distracted and bitch and argue about these non-issues?  How about we talk about the real issues, why is the media trying to distract the voters with non-issues?  Maybe because it's planned that way? Why is this what is being talked about on all the channels?  Why isn't it being talked about that we have no choice who to vote for, who ever we vote for, the problems will remain.  It was the same with that silly Romney video.  Don't think they aren't in on it. . .    It's a goddamned game to them, and we're the fucking pawns.  You do know what pieces get screwed first, right?

I wish all of you, on both the left and the right would wake the up.  Both of those videos don't talk about REAL issues.  WHY?  Because if they did, neither of these candidates would get elected.  Disgusting.  They are only meant to get you to vote for one guy or the other.  They are meant to stir passions, not logic, not consider issue.  If you considered issues, you would realize that both of your choices ostensible are on the same side of every important issue.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eQN_3rn9CY]Obama Administration: Bushism without Bush - YouTube[/ame]​
Pay attention to those key issues that were mentioned at the beginning of the video.  THOSE ARE THE MOST IMPORTANT ISSUES FACING OUR NATION.  Both candidate we have a choice from, feel the same on all of those issues.  So when the debate comes, see if any questions are brought up on those questions. 

1.   An end to WAR.

2.   An end to Threats of War against other countries. 

3.   Safe Guarding of Civil Rights and Civil Liberties

4.   No increase in the Federal Debt and a _*thorough*_ investigation of the Federal Reserve System.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> so, how did it work out, the surprise?



I am puzzled to the nature of the surprise. I didn't hear anything racial in what Obama said. Maybe the mere fact that Obama appears to be a black man on the video means that he is a racist?

Or does it mean Drudge and Hannity are racists?

Or maybe FOX News is racist for not pointing out how racist Obama is back when they aired his speech on television back in 2007?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2012)

Ravi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > so, how did it work out, the surprise?
> ...



Maybe that's his surprise, no surprise..  That Drudge guy sure is subtle.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 3, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


I am hoping in tonight's debate that one of Mitten's rehearsed zingers is to mock Obama by talking in a "fake" black voice.

Have I told you just how much I am enjoying this campaign?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Maybe another rendition of America the Beautiful.  You never know what is going to come out of his mouth.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 3, 2012)

.

Hannity is the king of hyperbole.  All the partisan blabbers will pounce on the slightest opportunity and try to make the slightest story into Pearl Harbor, but he seems to relish it a bit more.  That pleading, hopeful, wide-eyed look, like a seven year old trying to convince his mom he didn't drop his little sister into the garbage can.

Ugh, I can't wait for this election to be over.  These people are shameless.

.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 3, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Hannity is the king of hyperbole.  All the partisan blabbers will pounce on the slightest opportunity and try to make the slightest story into Pearl Harbor, but he seems to relish it a bit more.  That pleading, hopeful, wide-eyed look, like a seven year old trying to convince his mom he didn't drop his little sister into the garbage can.
> 
> ...



Somehow we're giving the black community a "zero sum". Give me a fucking break...How fucking clear can it be??? how are we taking advantage of the black community?

You bastards are going to go after my first amendment rights and want to bow to islam. Yet, you think you're so good? I don't trust you and I fear that you could becoming a enemy of freedom.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 3, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




Oops, sorry, I'm a First Amendment purist, Matthew, you're playing victim with the wrong guy.

I want you to speak what's on your mind, loud and clear.  It can be very helpful in making an opposing point.



.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 3, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



He said what he said. What part of that don't you understand???

How have whites exploited blacks in the past 20 years?
How have whites blocked them from starting a business?
Why should we freely transfer wealth into the black community?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Here comes the LIBRUL Zombie Squad to the rescue! LOL

Romney says, "47%" and it's a national scandal and news for 3 solid weeks for leftists.

Obama the Racist states whites have exploited blacks, takes on "black" slang in front of an all black church which he claims he doesn't remember ONE SINGLE THING after 20 years , yet parrots the Black Liberation theology to a tee and ZOMBIES TRY THE PROPAGANDA, " Nothing here to see, move along." 

Bwhahahahaha ROFL!!!!!!!


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 3, 2012)

.

So should Romney bring up this tape at the debate tonight?

.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep,

He should tell Obama straight up how whites have exploited blacks in the past few decades??? Then go through all the benefits we pay the black community like section 8, AA, food stamps, ect. 

Ending it with why should we give a double standard to people that don't want to work hard to earn it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 3, 2012)

.

Yeah, that'll put him over the top.

.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 3, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Yeah, that'll put him over the top.
> 
> .



What's inaccurate about what I said?


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 3, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




Calm down, back away from the radio, take a breath.

I agree with the Right on some issues when it comes to race, more than you probably know.  But going all Michael Savage during a presidential debate would do Romney far more harm than good.  It's not just what you say, it's how and when you say it.  

A debate isn't a partisan radio talk show.

.


----------



## editec (Oct 3, 2012)

Smell the RW desperation?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 3, 2012)

editec said:


> Smell the RW desperation?



Actually I smell the librul dung of cover-up... Too bad it's all on video.. 

"Whites have exploited Black America!" -- Obama 2007 Presidential candidate

A racist in the White House.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2012)

editec said:


> Smell the RW desperation?



Stinks to high heaven.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Smell the RW desperation?
> ...


It certainly does!  A US President who is a bigot and sat in a HATED infested church for 20 years, LYING his butt off about it to get elected.... NOW CAUGHT on video!

The truth always comes out..


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2012)

What kind of an idiot even reads Drudge anymore?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 3, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> What kind of an idiot even reads Drudge anymore?



This is Obama's words. Do you believe that's him?


----------



## Ravi (Oct 3, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> What kind of an idiot even reads Drudge anymore?


Oddball.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama Fluffers gotta fluff


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> What kind of an idiot even reads Drudge anymore?



VISITS TO DRUDGE 10/03/12

041,350,792 PAST 24 HOURS
1,031,651,732 PAST 31 DAYS
10,450,190,188 PAST YEAR 

DRUDGE REPORT 2012®


Bwhahahahaha The most read blog and news site on the internet!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 3, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> So should Romney bring up this tape at the debate tonight?
> 
> .



Oh absolutely!  He should ask Obama to explain what he meant by "Whites have exploited Black America!"


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of an idiot even reads Drudge anymore?
> ...



Gosh, right wingnuts are pretty dumb.  But we knew that.


----------



## plant (Oct 3, 2012)

Old news


The Drudge hype falls flat - POLITICO.com

The Drudge hype falls flat


Comments (20) By DYLAN BYERS | 10/3/12 1:54 AM EDT
DENVER, Colo. -- One night before the first presidential debate, conservatives Matt Drudge, Sean Hannity, and Tucker Carlson hyped footage of a five-year-old speech by then-Sen. Barack Obama, widely covered at the time, in which the presidential candidate suggested the George W. Bush administration was discriminating against the victims of Hurricane Katrina.

But when footage finally aired on Hannity's Fox News program and on Carlson's Daily Caller website at 9 p.m., following hours of aniticipation spurred by Drudge's promise of controversy and Hannity's promise of a "bombshell", it fell flat.

"Whats the So what of this video? I dont think its going to really go anywhere, Republican Rep. Allen West said on Fox News.

I dont think this particular speech is definitive," said former House Speaker Newt Gingrich, though he added that it was at least a "reminder" of Obama's "pattern of dishonesty."

If the footage failed to impress, it may be because Sen. Obama's remarks were widely covered -- by Carlson, by Fox News, and by the mainstream media -- when they were made on June 5, 2007.

"Barack Obama was talking about a quiet riot today. And no, it was not a reference to a 1980s heavy metal band, unfortunately," Carlson, who hosted his  own program on MSNBC until 2008, reported at the time. "The senator waded into the controversial waters of race during a speech Hampton University in Virginia. He said the Bush administration has done little to quell a brewing storm among some black Americans. He compared the current tension to what fueled the L.A. riots in the wake of the Rodney King verdict."

"Senator Obama today said the Bush administration has done nothing to defuse what he calls a quiet riot among black Americans, a riot he suggests is ready to erupt," Fox News host Brit Hume reported. "Obama said African American resentments and frustrations are building, especially, he said, because so many blacks from New Orleans and the Gulf Coast are still displaced 21 months after Hurricane Katrina. Obama warned against conditions similar to those in Los Angeles 15 years ago."

The speech was also covered by CNN, NBC News, ABC News, The Associated Press, The New York Times, The Washington Post, The Chicago Tribune, and the Chicago Sun-Times, among others. Parts of the speech -- specifically, Obama's introduction of his former pastor, the Rev. Jeremiah Wright -- would also be mentioned by reports in 2008.

But Hannity and Carlson said the full 40-minute footage of Obama's speech was notable because it included parts of the speech not included in the 2007 reports, most of which were based on prepared remarks and a compressed version of the video. The two men faulted the mainstream media -- which presumably includes Carlson and Fox News -- for not covering Sen. Obama's remarks in full.

What the "mainstream media" missed, Carlson alleged, was Sen. Obama "whipping up race hatred and fear" with remarks about how the federal goverment helped victims of 9/11 and Hurricane Andrew (in Florida), but did not help the victims of Hurricane Katrina because it didn't care about them as much. Carlson called those remarks "racial rhetoric designed to make people fearful."

Five years after the fact, and almost four years into Obama's presidency, it may be difficult for the outside observer to understand how a previously reported event could draw so much attention, especially given that it offers few bombshell revelations. The answer isn't Hannity or Carlson -- it's Drudge.

Despite providing only 2 percent of Americans with their campaign news, the Drudge Report continues to carry outsized influence -- because of his brand recognition and, in 2012, because he has a direct line to the Romney campaign. (When Drudge first posted a banner-headline for the video, the link re-directed to the Romney campaign donation page, and was subsequently pulled down.)

At 3 p.m. today, Drudge tweeted, "Curious tape dropping tonight. NOT from MOTHERJONES. Will cause controversy, ignite accusations of racism -- in both directions!", and it was off to the races. The "NOT from MOTHERJONES" meant to suggest the "curious tape" would create controversy to rival the recent footage of Romney telling donors at a private fundraiser that 47 percent of Americans didn't pay income taxes and would never vote for him. Smelling Drudge-level sensation, reporters, including yours truly, spent six hours in heated anticipation -- and all for naught.

In order to sell the video, Hannity resorted to claims that the media "has been trying to hide" the video. He ran the footage next to footage of Obama's famous speech on race and Rev. Wright the following year and said he couldn't tell which Obama was the real Obama. No one seemed to care. 

So why rehash the race debate now? Some have suggested that Romney was trying to get into Obama's head ahead of the debate. Others saw it as a dog whistle masking itself as an accusation against a dog whistle (or, as Carlson put it, a "dog siren.")

"This is supposed to make you believe that in this tape from before he was president, Barack Obama is revealing his secret plan to be way more black than he seems to you now," Rachel Maddow, the libearl MSNBC host, said on her show. "This is how he snuck into the White House, right? People didn't know he was this black and if they would have known he was this black, they never would have elected. That's the idea here, right?"

The Obama campaign sees something far less nefarious but far more pathetic afoot.

In a transparent attempt to change the subject from his comments attacking half of the American people, Mitt Romneys allies recirculated video of a 2007 event that was open to and extensively covered by the press at the time," Obama campaign press secretary Ben LaBolt said in a statement. "The only thing shocking about this is that they apparently think its wrong to suggest that we should help returning veterans, children leaving foster care and other members of Mitt Romneys 47 percent get training that will allow them to find the best available jobs. If the Romney campaign believes that Americans will accept these desperate attacks tomorrow night in place of specific plans for the middle class, its they who are in for a surprise. 

  Romney really


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 3, 2012)

This from ABC News:

Full 2007 Video of Obama Emerges of Then-Senator Obama Claiming Federal Discrimination Against New Orleans
Full 2007 Video of Obama Emerges of Then-Senator Obama Claiming Federal Discrimination Against New Orleans - ABC News

 previously unreported clips of a five-year-old speech in which then-Senator Barack Obama praised his controversial former pastor, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, and suggested the federal government discriminated against the victims of Hurricane Katrina.



Yes, UNREPORTED.. the media knew about it and didn't report it.. The Obama campaign sent out a directive on what was to be said about the video and not to show the video, to only quote what Obama decided was ok to quote.. OUR WONDERFUL LIBERAL MEDIA, cover up.. hiding the truth..


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm still wondering how we *whites are exploiting blacks? *What do they want??? Adult diapers and a charging and feeding for the rest of their lives.

Wow, to you idiots everything about your god is nothing. Chavez would be proud.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 3, 2012)

plant said:


> Old news
> 
> 
> The Drudge hype falls flat - POLITICO.com
> ...



Too bad ABC news doesn't think so.. Nor will most of America when they read or listen to this Bigot accusing 'WHITE AMERICA of EXPLOITING BLACK AMERICA."

Politico is an MSNBC parrot.. No one believes a word that comes from them


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 3, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Following your "god" blindly is what I call dumb.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 3, 2012)

More details about how the MEDIA hid the truth of this racist video from ABC news itself, BUSTED

ABC News ran that clip in a March 2008 piece on &#8220;World News Tonight with Charles Gibson.&#8221; At the time, *prepared remarks of Obama&#8217;s speech were released by the campaign and a local newspaper posted a nine-minute edited video of the address. What ABC News and many others, including The Daily Caller founder Tucker Carlson, covered at the time was based on that edited video and the prepared remarks.*
Full 2007 Video of Obama Emerges of Then-Senator Obama Claiming Federal Discrimination Against New Orleans - ABC News


----------



## plant (Oct 3, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> plant said:
> 
> 
> > Old news
> ...




Old news every one covered it zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 3, 2012)

This is a Block Buster, a video from 2007 with Obama showing anger?  Is this the best you can do?

Show me something where the O is saying he could give a flip about 47% of the population.  Then I will vote for the Mittster...


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 3, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This from ABC News:
> 
> Full 2007 Video of Obama Emerges of Then-Senator Obama Claiming Federal Discrimination Against New Orleans
> Full 2007 Video of Obama Emerges of Then-Senator Obama Claiming Federal Discrimination Against New Orleans - ABC News
> ...



They didn't report it because IT IS NOT NEWS!  *OBAMA GETS MAD!*  Thats it...

Mitt should try to get mad sometime...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 3, 2012)

How did the white community exploit blacks? Why do we have to move our money from the makers to the takers???

Watching you people spin is scary.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 3, 2012)

Matthew said:


> As long as Blacks aren't willing to help themselves....Who really is to blame?
> 
> 
> Hey black man...How about building a business and teaching your children right and wrong. O'nooo's that's racist. Why do you demand free shit?
> ...



Really?  Are you serious or just auditioning for next month's Klan meeting?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 3, 2012)

JimH52 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > This from ABC News:
> ...



You're embarassing yourself..  The article states they reported ONLY what the Obama campaign told them..   Completely WRONG and goes against EVERYTHING the media is suppose to stand for. Secondly, the Media don't get to determine what is news and what's not.. NOR DO YOU LIBS.. Give America unedited news, period and let Americans decide. I don[t need you and the liberal media filtering the truth for me!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 3, 2012)

JimH52 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > As long as Blacks aren't willing to help themselves....Who really is to blame?
> ...



You can't stand the truth. We have become a society of cowards and liars that can't stand to be honest. 72% of black men knock up there woman and then leave....This is why the black youth have 5 times the murder rate per person.

Face this fact or go hide. Do what ever.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2012)

All Obama did in that speech was point out that the Federal Response to Katrina and rebuilding NOLA was disgraceful.  

Is there anyone arguing that it wasn't?


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 3, 2012)

Matthew said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



  Please tell me that you are the prototypical Republican!  *PLEASE!*


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 3, 2012)

JimH52 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Wow,

You can't stand the truth straight from the CDC. Even CNN will admit to these facts.

You people are really screwed up...I'd suggest getting some help.

70% of black children were born out-of-wedlock (bastards) 
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr55/nvsr55_01.pdf
The highest number of ANY race.
http://www.cis.org/illegitimate_nation.html


----------



## Ravi (Oct 3, 2012)

One interesting point about this video though is that it reminds voters how shabbily the Bush administration treated New Orleans before, during and after Katrina. Mitten is campaigning to be another Dubya.

Delicious.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 3, 2012)

Matthew,

Can you post a link to your scientific analysis that shows how negroes are less developed mentally and culturally than are Caucasians and Asians. We all clearly need a reminder. 

Thanks.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 3, 2012)

Goddamn, 

You idiots can't even debate anymore. Nearly a waste of ones time if it wasn't so fucking serious.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 3, 2012)

Goddamn, this isn't going to be pretty when islam finally has the numbers within our own lands against you pussies. A fucking blood bath and stripping of whatever freedoms we have left.

Countries like France and Britain are going this way.

-Women rights=gone
-Human rights=gone
-High standards of innovation=gone
-Human expression=gone
-Gay rights=Gone
-Rights to worship who ever you want=gone

All fucking gone. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 3, 2012)

Is ht a "no"?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Matthew,
> 
> Can you post a link to your scientific analysis that shows how negroes are less developed mentally and culturally than are Caucasians and Asians. We all clearly need a reminder.
> 
> Thanks.



Awwww....now you're just baiting him!


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Goddamn, this isn't going to be pretty when islam finally has the numbers within our own lands against you pussies. A fucking blood bath and stripping of whatever freedoms we have left.
> 
> Countries like France and Britain are going this way.
> 
> ...



France recently banned Islamic women from wearing headgear... something we'd never do in this country because of religious freedom.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 3, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> OBAMA DECLARES HOW POOR PEOPLE: 'Need help with basic skills, how to shop, how to show up for work on time, how to wear the right clothes, how to act appropriately in an office'
> 
> 'For nearly 40 minutes, using an accent he never adopts in public, Obama describes a racist, zero-sum society, in which the white majority profits by exploiting black America'



Obama has not been on time since he has been in office. He believes the world should wait on him. He is definitely not leading by example. He is one of those who have trained his followers to have bad office skills. Bush lead by example & was always on time, but Obama will just say that was bush's fault for making him look bad for being late.

Obama is teaching people how to be bum's, late for work & community organized riots so he can exploit them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh ok this video explains Harry Reid remark about Obama not having "a negro dialect- unless he wanted to have one"

Word!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2012)

Man oh man was it a doozy

We tried to warn people

but hey, vote for him AGAIN...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Man oh man was it a doozy
> 
> We tried to warn people
> 
> but hey, vote for him AGAIN...



Didn't vote for him the first time.  

But then you fools went ahead and nominated the Weird Mormon Robot. You know, the guy we all rejected four years ago.  

So now I'm stuck voting for him this time.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 3, 2012)

Matthew said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Remember: according to the liberal dictionary truth is hate speech.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 3, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Man oh man was it a doozy
> ...



Who is "we?"  do you actually expect anyone to believe you're a Republican?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2012)

bripat9643 said:


> [
> 
> Who is "we?"  do you actually expect anyone to believe you're a Republican?



Just because crazy people have taken the party over for a cycle or two doesn't mean I give up my identificaiton. 

With luck, after a Romney defeat, the adults will be back in charge of the GOP and you nutbags will be regulated back where you belong.  

Or the GOP will vanish and be replaced by a party that gets it.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 3, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> You're embarassing yourself..  The article states they reported ONLY what the Obama campaign told them..   Completely WRONG and goes against EVERYTHING the media is suppose to stand for. Secondly, the Media don't get to determine what is news and what's not.. NOR DO YOU LIBS.. Give America unedited news, period and let Americans decide. I don[t need you and the liberal media filtering the truth for me!




Then why would you go to ABC news?

Only an idiot takes seriously any news source affiliated with the CFR.  If you want to be lied to, use corporate or government media.  You are like a battered house wife that wants to be lied to.  If you are going to use a news source that lies, then don't be surprised when it lies to you.

You want truth, use independent or international media.

Elites Push Government-funded "Public" Media


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 3, 2012)

Wasn't Fox News a news organization in 2007? Didn't they have reporters back then?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2012)

w0w...........kinda funny. All the k00ks are spewing off about this being a non-story but theyve been up all night falling all over themselves trying to marginalize it!!  HUh???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just 12 hours ago, there were 3 posts on this thread!!


But lets face it..........its more fodder that our Commander on Chief is a bonafide racist.


Imagine where we would be this am if Mitt Romney was saluting some KKK big at a rally??!!!



Shit like this resonates with some independents = win.



Marginalize...............go.......go........go!!!!


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 3, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> w0w...........kinda funny. All the k00ks are spewing off about this being a non-story but theyve been up all night falling all over themselves trying to marginalize it!!  HUh???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> But lets face it..........its more fodder that our Commander on Chief is a bonafide racist.
> ...



Why didn't it resonate in 2008?


----------



## Desperado (Oct 3, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Oh hell yeah, Drudge is the go to investigative reporter.  Almost as relevant as Breitbart or Rush.



Let me ask you this question.
What is more important to you,  Who reported the story or  What Obama actually said?
Especially since it is a video and his words can not be taken out of context.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > w0w...........kinda funny. All the k00ks are spewing off about this being a non-story but theyve been up all night falling all over themselves trying to marginalize it!!  HUh???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...





You dummy..........because the AP reported the story based upon the distributed script. Obama's remarks were "off script" which the idiot actually said during that hate filled rant.



Racism is OK for the 21%er k00ks as long is it is their definition of racism which means blacks cant be racist.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



No life?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Huge cover up in Libya, fast and furious, World on fire, Economy in the tank, and this is going to be the October surprise?
> ...



Can't understand why the Rightwing doesn't attract more Black voters.   It continues to be a puzzlement to me.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

Matthew said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > If you watch this video and don't come to the conclusion that this president is a racist, two faced faggot, you might be a hack.....
> ...



You're on to something.   The Republicans and Romney need to run on that.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > This country deserves to have a President who represents ALL OF AMERICA, not just parts of America based upon race! It's despicable that a race baiting HATER occupies the White House!
> ...



It's called the Race Card Card....and this thread is a big example of it.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney mouth-foamers are loving this thread.







You guys are like one big happy mouth-foaming family.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Can anyone imagine a tape surfacing of then President Bush, at an all WHITE SEPARATIST CHURCH spewing on about how WHITES are exploited by Black people??? If he had sat in that RACIST church for over 20 years????


----------



## Goodoledays (Oct 3, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > All the libs who said that an incident from Romney's teenage years mattered immensely and were crucial to the campaign are now ranting that "2007" is freaking old.
> ...



The ones voting for Ubama.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

ladygunslinger said:


> can anyone imagine a tape surfacing of then president bush, at an all white separatist church spewing on about how whites are exploited by black people??? If he had sat in that racist church for over 20 years????



boooooooosh!


----------



## Goodoledays (Oct 3, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> This also levels the playing field politically with the center in relation to the whole bogus Bain thing for Romney.
> 
> 
> And lets face it...........waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back in the summer of 2009, who doesnt remember this?
> ...



And its even rubbing off on Biden. Take the old chains off.


----------



## Goodoledays (Oct 3, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Maybe the dude just seen the video.


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 3, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> All Obama did in that speech was point out that the Federal Response to Katrina and rebuilding NOLA was disgraceful.
> 
> Is there anyone arguing that it wasn't?



Yeah.  By the time Obama was doing his best Al Jolson soft shoe in January 2007, we had already spent 110 billion on Katrina relief.  That's twice our annual federal spending on roads.



> By January 2007, nearly a year and a half after Hurricane Katrina hit, the federal government had committed $110 billion to relief efforts in areas hit by Katrina through a variety of programs, including Community Development Block Grants, funding for the Corps of Engineers and Small Business Administration loans, according to a report that May by the U.S. Department of Commerces Economic and Statistics Administration.
> 
> But at the time of Obama's speech, there were still concerns about federal response to the disaster under the Stafford Act, which governs relief efforts. The Federal Emergency Management Agency was unwilling to waive the laws 10 percent local match provision for aid, like it did after the Sept. 11 attacks and other hurricanes.
> 
> ...


----------



## ducks102 (Oct 3, 2012)

white republicans responded quicker in aid in other areas where more white people lived

shocker


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

Fox News and Drudge Team Up for the Ultimate Obama Video October Surprise Fail



> Y*our easily duped and always angry right wing friends were treated to this fear mongering hit of rage today from Fox News:* THE ACCENT THE ANGER THE ACCUSATIONS THE SHOUT OUT TO REV. WRIGHT, WHO IS IN AUDIENCE They are referring to a Drudge video that is they think is going to be a game changer. Your always willing to go there host, Sean Hannity, will be playing the video tonight on cultland.
> 
> Yes, buckle up, Victims, because the Right wing has Obama caught on tape from 2007! The only problem is the tape proves that he cares about the poor and he wants to help the homeless and our veterans get work. My God, Obama, have you no shame?!



Easily duped... I love it!

Lots of them here.



> The Right is claiming that this is proof that Obama is just like Mitt Romney; Obama ALSO hates everyone, so there! Why doesnt that make sense? Because you are not reading Obama taken out of context! DOH.
> 
> Meanwhile, Buzzfeed already had the video up and reminded everyone that they had already seen it in 2007. FAIL Drudge, *FAIL* Fox. Still, at 9PM we are told the other shoe will drop!


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 3, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Can anyone imagine a tape surfacing of then President Bush, at an all WHITE SEPARATIST CHURCH spewing on about how WHITES are exploited by Black people??? If he had sat in that RACIST church for over 20 years????



Um. . . .   At their meetings, they aren't so dumb as to allow recording devices and a lot of people in. . . . 

But yeah, they laugh at about how they control everything, and exploit the middle classes and the poor, etc.  Even rubbed elbows with Senator John Kerry, didn't you know?














Skull and Bones entry from the 1948 Yale Banner. Former United States President George Herbert Walker Bush is listed fourth down.

Go ahead and find for me a minority member of the Bonesmen.  Mmmkay?  Yeah, right.  But, in all fairness, they quit making their membership rosters public in 1982.  So, who knows anymore?  

Partisans.      They know next to nothing.


----------



## clevergirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > All Obama did in that speech was point out that the Federal Response to Katrina and rebuilding NOLA was disgraceful.
> ...




And then there was this total show of incompetence:

Obama administration slow in responding to oil spill - USATODAY.com


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 3, 2012)

clevergirl said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yeah.  That was really stupid.  Like there's no black people in the gulf states on Obama's  watch, only during Bush's. 
 The Gulf Oil Spill was proof positive that a gargantuan centralized bureaucracy is inefficient to the point being its own disaster.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 3, 2012)

Democrats will say this is old news, it doesn't matter, and it will make the rounds on the internet and we'll see what happens.

Katrina victims got more aid, and if they had not had a democratic governor, it would have been quicker.   Governor Blanco refused to allow aid in BECAUSE Bush could be blamed.  It was her only reason.   

This video just shows what a true phony obama is and always has been.   He was honoring Jerimiah Wright at the same time he was on television giving his speech condemning Wright.  He put on a phony baloney black accent.  The video proves him to be nothing more than a base liar.


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 3, 2012)

It was a cringe-worthy performance, that's for sure.  Like a stodgy white academic in black-face.  You'd feel sorry for anybody else looking that ridiculous, but Barack Obama has no shame.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 3, 2012)

Anyone who thinks this is going to move the swing voters in the swing states, which is really all that now matters in the presidential race,

is nuts.  Then again, there's a reason I call them the 'nuts.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 3, 2012)

fizzle


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Anyone who thinks this is going to move the swing voters in the swing states, which is really all that now matters in the presidential race,
> 
> is nuts.  Then again, there's a reason I call them the 'nuts.




And this thread is proof that these race-baiting attacks get the fringe-right base all excited.

They're coming out in droves to comment on the 'racist' black...

Pathetic, if you ask me.  Very sad that we still have this much hate in America.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 3, 2012)

Democrats don't care that obama lies, or what lies he tells.


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks and sounds like this bomb was a dud.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Democrats don't care that obama lies, or what lies he tells.



And will you be voting for someone who is without sin, or is your sanctimony a lie itself?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 3, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who thinks this is going to move the swing voters in the swing states, which is really all that now matters in the presidential race,
> ...



I just have to wonder if whenever the Reverend Wright issue comes up is it cause for mental stress and confusion among those conservatives who think Obama is a Muslim.


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Democrats don't care that obama lies, or what lies he tells.



They aren't even impressed with actual body counts; dead state department personnel, troops fallen to faulty ROE's, border guards shot, HUNDREDS of dead Mexicans.  A bunch of lies, some sophomoric patois, and race-baiting are hardly an impediment to them.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> Looks and sounds like this bomb was a dud.



I'm thinking it was an Acme Bomb and Drudge was Wiley Coyote.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats don't care that obama lies, or what lies he tells.
> ...



When I read something like this, two things come to mind:

1) the Poster doesn't care either

or

2) the Poster does care but only about making political points from it.


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 3, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I'm not the one voting for Barack Obama.  The body count he's racked up in office is unacceptable to me along with his ridiculous policies.  These things are NOT unacceptable to his supporters though.  And for the life of me, I can't understand why.  This kind of blind, slavish devotion is a mystery.  My best guess is that it's more like team sports to you folks, you just vote the jersey color of your choice and the issues you typically purport to identify with are secondary.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 3, 2012)

EPIC FAIL: Drudge, Fox News, Daily Caller Blow It


----------



## driveby (Oct 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> EPIC FAIL: Drudge, Fox News, Daily Caller Blow It



There you have it, because shittingfool and the huffy puffy post say so.......


----------



## cyberella (Oct 3, 2012)

That's the tip of the iceberg.
Google 'The Obama File' by Beckwith.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 3, 2012)

Democrats will just proclaim the release of this video a failure, even when it is viral.   Why?  Because democrats will support the king no matter what.  It just doesn't change reality.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

Murf76 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Murf76 said:
> ...



You like to make assumptions about what other people think and feel....don't you?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Democrats will just proclaim the release of this video a failure, even when it is viral.   Why?  Because democrats will support the king no matter what.  It just doesn't change reality.



"Gangnam Style" is viral too.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2012)

That is a good article, Lakhota.  

So, here, in 2012, is how a screaming Drudge-siren scoop comes and goes, in 10 easy steps.

1. We get a big tease, about a bombshell video scoop that's going to "drop," from Matt Drudge. He uses Twitter to get the word out. Relatively speaking, that's kind of new. Anyway, this is enough to prompt zillions of political reporters to point their browsers at the Drudge Report and start refreshing like mad. Relatively speaking, that's kind of old. But, hey, if you want to attract lemmings, give 'em a cliff.

More..

Drudge, Daily Caller Hype Old Obama Speech, Trolling Entire Political World


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> That is a good article, Lakhota.
> 
> So, here, in 2012, is how a screaming Drudge-siren scoop comes and goes, in 10 easy steps.
> 
> ...



Remember the Breitbart video?   Remember Hannity covering the Breitbart video?   Remember Malkin saying the Breitbart video would bury Obama?


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 3, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 3, 2012)

Have you guys found the Michelle Obama whitey video yet?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> Have you guys found the Michelle Obama whitey video yet?



Maybe that's Drudge's next attempt.  Tonight at 5, watch for it.


----------



## Qantrill (Oct 3, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



At least they (Appalachian whites) can live in their homes without...GET THIS, BARS ON THE WINDOWS AND DOORS to keep out the boogers (that would be ghosts before you misinterpret).

Additionally, they are able to leave their homes without fear of being killed by thugs of their own skin color. They must live in Utopia compared to your ghettos...we honkies use to call them the slums. I guess that didn't sound bad enough. Or maybe it was too bad or RACIST. Which was it? Do you know?


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2012)

You see folks, Romney's "secret video" was all the news and the end of his career

but Obama can be a racist against white people and it's just a yawn..

the video will get around and it will hurt...vote him out


----------



## Qantrill (Oct 3, 2012)

rdean said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > VIDEO: Obama speech praises Wright, attacks feds on Katrina | The Daily Caller
> ...



No no, you oversimplified it. It helps BLACK America (most of the 47%). White America has to pay for it. Ergo, socialism.


----------



## Qantrill (Oct 3, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



No...it's called keeping the FULL, COMPLETE video hidden for 5 years and releasing ONLY the edited bits and pieces of it either in blurbs of video OR the printed chopped up transcript with deletions. If you know of a link to the original video in June of 2007 or anything from "2008" give us the link...RATHER THAN JUST YOUR CLAIM.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 3, 2012)

This was a Huge Fail for the Rightys!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2012)

JimH52 said:


> This was a Huge Fail for the Rightys!



time will tell won't it?
vote him out people


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 3, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > This was a Huge Fail for the Rightys!
> ...



Stephany!  No one Cares!  Geesshhhh...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 3, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > This was a Huge Fail for the Rightys!
> ...



Dumbshit Jim can't even spell _righties_...


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2012)

JimH52 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



LOL, keep telling yourself that..
funny you all sure cared about a video from Romney though


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 3, 2012)

Steph...it is not even on foxnews.com anymore....give it up, will you?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 3, 2012)

While this is nothing new, (God knows the state controlled media isn't cover it) it is very telling that our President thinks this way.. this _is _who he is... he is not that all knowing, all caring guy the moonbats portray him as.  He is a cold, heartless, race baiting statist.  This should be pointed out over and over again.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 3, 2012)

Fox ended up looking like a fool after building up that 5 year old video all day. It reminded me of Geraldo breaking down that wall to find nothing.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2012)

Pass this video around people, The lamestream media will bury it...

People need to see the REAL Obama


----------



## Qantrill (Oct 3, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Now there's a man of dark skin color I would vote for in a N.Y. minute, if he ran for President. He gets it. Unlike you welfare mommas. Poor, poor old Juan Williams. Beat to hell by David Webb. And by the way Greta is as big a liberal as Juan is. FOX actually has some REAL TOKEN LIBERALS working for them unlike those faux-ass phonies posing as conservatives on PMSNBC. Why don't you spend your time on that half-ass excuse for a network? Could it be, you wouldn't know what's REALLY going on in the world, politically and otherwise?


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 3, 2012)

Desperation at its Best!


----------



## Too Tall (Oct 3, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Oh hell yeah, Drudge is the go to investigative reporter.  Almost as relevant as Breitbart or Rush.



Publishing a speech made by Obama doesn't take a lot of investigating.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> Ummm..........not good news for Mr Obama
> 
> Right now on DRUDGE front and center..................
> 
> ...



Heck, I already started a thread on this. 

It's common knowledge. Anyone who's read his book knows he's a smile in your face stab you in the back Negro. 

I was thinking like he's a coke snorting pole-smoker.. ........


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Oh hell yeah, Drudge is the go to investigative reporter.  Almost as relevant as Breitbart or Rush.
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2012)

my my

Obama and Biden voted against money for Katrina victims 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvpzsIZj9HU]Obama and Biden voted against money for Katrina victims - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 3, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm..........not good news for Mr Obama
> ...



WOW!  We have a whole Thread full of them.  This be some kind of record.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 3, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> my my
> 
> Obama and Biden voted against money for Katrina victims
> 
> Obama and Biden voted against money for Katrina victims - YouTube



Wonder what would "the good reason" is that BHO and Biden both voted against transferring money to Katrina victims???? Could it be they wanted BUSH to look bad?

Imagine the cynicism it takes to whine about racist Repubs not caring about black hurricane victims and THEN --- you vote against more relief for them because you want to make political points. (whilst still shedding tears for the victims). 

Tell me this ain't true.. Because it's evil incarnate if it's true..


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2012)

flacaltenn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > my my
> ...





notice the video is being Ignored..


----------



## Joshuatree (Oct 3, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> my my
> 
> Obama and Biden voted against money for Katrina victims
> 
> Obama and Biden voted against money for Katrina victims - YouTube



Unbelievable!!!!


----------



## Joshuatree (Oct 3, 2012)

What accent will Obama use in the debate today?


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2012)

Joshuatree said:


> What accent will Obama use in the debate today?



His white one I'm sure


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2012)

Joshuatree said:


> What accent will Obama use in the debate today?



His pesidential one.  He's gonna show Romney how to do this.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 3, 2012)

Around March of 2008, the Right confidently assured us that Reverend Wright was the guarantee that Obama would never be president.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 3, 2012)

Joshuatree said:


> What accent will Obama use in the debate today?



Romney's 'who let the dogs out'  accent?


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Around March of 2008, the Right confidently assured us that Reverend Wright was the guarantee that Obama would never be president.



LOL, the right didn't assure anything..but hey, if it's so not a story then you on the left have nothing to worry about eh?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 3, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Around March of 2008, the Right confidently assured us that Reverend Wright was the guarantee that Obama would never be president.
> ...



Yes they did.  'Obama is toast' was the most popular rendition of that guarantee.

You know it was stupid the first time you did it, even though you could claim you didn't know any better then.

To do it again, when you should know better, that's stupid X 100.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Joshuatree said:
> 
> 
> > What accent will Obama use in the debate today?
> ...



Yeah......he's a good actor.........give Romney lessons on lying with a straight face.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 3, 2012)

Some of you with really good memories might recall how it was Drudge who concocted a story in early 2004 about John Kerry having an affair with an intern ( of all things)

and the Right ran with that one too.


----------



## Politico (Oct 3, 2012)

Hardly a bomb. More like an old smoke grenade.


----------



## Joshuatree (Oct 3, 2012)

News organizations have so far given little play to the newly surfaced videotape of President Barack Obamas 2007 speech, proceeding cautiously as they seek to cover the hype surrounding the event while not fanning the flames of a video that may ultimately prove to be of little consequence. 

Media outlets hedged their bets with headlines such as CBS News Obama video: October surprise or old news? and POLITICOs Obama 07 video: Shock or schlock? While Drudge had promised a curious tape that would cause controversy, ignite accusations of racism, most news organizations didnt give much space to the footage, which was widely reported on in June 2007, as my colleague Dylan Byers reported today.

Media gives little play to Obama 2007 tape - POLITICO.com


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2012)

skookerasbil dropped a bomb on himself, making himself looking stupid.

Nothing new.

Carry on.

That is all.


----------



## Joshuatree (Oct 3, 2012)

Isn't it amazing how the media will blow a story out of proportion if it is against Romney and schrug off any story if it is against Obama?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Joshuatree said:
> ...



Romney lies just because, people find Obama more trustworthy.  There've been polls on this.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> skookerasbil dropped a bomb on himself, making himself looking stupid.
> 
> Nothing new.
> 
> ...





Stupid..............perhaps!!!!!

But winning

Another nail in the coffin of this racist asshole who has one interest only = expanding the lower class at the expense of the middle and upper classes. Thats always what he has been about..........its just that now, far more people realize it which will become evident when he gets shelled on election day s0ns, winning the popular vote, but getting electorally nuked.!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Some of you with really good memories might recall how it was Drudge who concocted a story in early 2004 about John Kerry having an affair with an intern ( of all things)
> 
> and the Right ran with that one too.



boy oh boy...this one with Obama really hurt uh?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Joshuatree said:
> 
> 
> > What accent will Obama use in the debate today?
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2012)

I hope Romney wins, but of you three, you will always be the racist asshole.



skookerasbil said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil dropped a bomb on himself, making himself looking stupid.
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama voted AGAINST aid to Katrina victims and for Alaska Bridge to Nowhere
 Youtube ^ | October 12, 2008 | youtube 


Obama Voted Against Money for Katrina SUCK THAT KANYE WEST - YouTube 

OBAMA - busted!!!!!


Goddamn what a hypocrite!


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 3, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Obama voted AGAINST aid to Katrina victims and for Alaska Bridge to Nowhere
> Youtube ^ | October 12, 2008 | youtube
> 
> 
> ...



I see the scared white conservative crowd is still at it. Hahahaha


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 3, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Obama voted AGAINST aid to Katrina victims and for Alaska Bridge to Nowhere
> ...



I guess you people don't value facts. Sad. Marxism never was about facts, just emotions and lies.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 3, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Who are "you people"?

I know a fact:

Scared white conservatives are fun to watch.


----------



## Joshuatree (Oct 3, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



If you were a white person saying something similar to that about blacks it would be considered racism


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 3, 2012)

Joshuatree said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



See. Scared white conservatives even lose in the game of "double standard".


----------



## Joshuatree (Oct 3, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Joshuatree said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



You seem to think that might is right. That's the same mentality of a KKK member - you ARE a racist. And you're a democrat, that makes sense.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 3, 2012)

Joshuatree said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Joshuatree said:
> ...



I am a racist, but I'm not a democrat. I'm a black nationalist, Socialist, Marxist, Nazi just like our President. 

P.S. White people aren't worth the air they breath.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 3, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Joshuatree said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Shut up.....You just post to irritate people. I doubt you believe half the bullshit you post.


----------



## Joshuatree (Oct 3, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Joshuatree said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Hitler would say the same about jews. Man, it must suck to have so much hate inside yourself.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 3, 2012)

Joshuatree said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Joshuatree said:
> ...



He's a fraud don't fall for his bull


----------



## Joshuatree (Oct 3, 2012)

Jroc said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Joshuatree said:
> ...



He's just making a fool out of himself and being an embarrassement to his leftist friends.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 3, 2012)

Joshuatree said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Joshuatree said:
> ...



Nah, I just let it squirt out all over the faces of white conservative women, here in Arizona.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 3, 2012)

Jroc said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Joshuatree said:
> ...



A little projection?


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 3, 2012)

Joshuatree said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



What leftist friends? I've never heard a black person call themselves a "leftist".


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tucker Carlson: Throne-Sniffers In Media Dismissing Obama Vid As Old News*

Tucker Carlson claims media bias on Obama video | TPM2012

It is OLD news, dumbfuck.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Can anyone imagine a tape surfacing of then President Bush, at an all WHITE SEPARATIST CHURCH spewing on about how WHITES are exploited by Black people??? If he had sat in that RACIST church for over 20 years????



Actually, they found this tape 4 years ago. 

The reason that no one made a big deal about it at the time was that EVERYONE knew Bush fucked up Katrina and a lot of people died for no good reason. 

The Wingnuts didn't make a big deal about it at the time because in 2008, the last thing they wanted was a reminder that a major city washed out to sea when a Republican President was playing with himself at his ranch.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 3, 2012)

This is yet another reason why Romney will lose in November.

Romney Campaign Encourages Voters To Consider Drudge's Race Video | ThinkProgress


----------



## Joshuatree (Oct 3, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Joshuatree said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



You have a point. White leftists think racist blacks like yourself love them but a black racist would never call any white person a friend.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 3, 2012)

10 Totally Fake Stories Bannered By Drudge This Year | ThinkProgress


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 3, 2012)

Tucker Carlson's Nosedive: The Decline And Fall Of Tucker Carlson - The Dish | By Andrew Sullivan - The Daily Beast


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 3, 2012)

Hannity, Carlson Desperately Attempt To Manufacture "Racially Charged Rhetoric" From Obama Video | Blog | Media Matters for America


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 3, 2012)

Joshuatree said:


> What accent will Obama use in the debate today?



I can hardly wait to find out. 

[youtube]8-78Qr_HmAA[/youtube]


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 3, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Joshuatree said:
> ...



Not his best performance then.  I thought that fake accent was gonna fall out from under him every minute.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 3, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> You see folks, Romney's "secret video" was all the news and the end of his career
> 
> but Obama can be a racist against white people and it's just a yawn..
> 
> the video will get around and it will hurt...vote him out



No


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 3, 2012)

Qantrill said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Your bigotry is only exceeded by your lack of math skills.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 3, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > This was a Huge Fail for the Rightys!
> ...



No.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 3, 2012)

Joshuatree said:


> Isn't it amazing how the media will blow a story out of proportion if it is against Romney and schrug off any story if it is against Obama?



The Wright story was on top of the news for a month in 2008.

This is 2012 in case you haven't noticed.

I doubt the 2008 World Series will be a big story this October either.  Probably media bias.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 3, 2012)

Joshuatree said:


> What accent will Obama use in the debate today?



His Clint Eastwood voice, since Romney's pretty much an empty chair.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 3, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Joshuatree said:
> 
> 
> > What accent will Obama use in the debate today?
> ...



Your ugliness runs deep.


----------

